# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > VIP MALL >  ملف طلبات الزبونات الـ 12( يرجى المتابعة لما فيه من فائدة تجارية )

## احتاجك..

نظراً لحصر خاصية عضوية التاجرة على التاجرات في الاقسام 

التجارية ,, تم فتح هذا الملف لتلبية طلبات و رغبات الزبونـات 

وعليه يرجى من الاخوات كتابة الطلب في هذا الملف 

وسيتم الرد على الطلبات من قبل التاجرات على الخاص فقط .

وذلك لاتاحة اكبر فرصة للعضوات 

كما انه وجب التنوية ان طبقا للقانون الجديد :


الطلب يكون من تاجرات المنتدى فقط وليس البحث عن اماكن او تاجرات غير مشتركات في المنتدى بعضوية تاجرة..


-يمنع الرد من قبل التاجرات فيه بان البضاعة متوفرة .

بل يجب عليها مراسلة الزبونة على الخاص .

- يمنع الرفع في هذا الموضوع .

- يمنع طلب بضاائع تقليد .

- يمنع طلب بضائع مستعملة ( لان يوجد موضوع خاص لطلب المستعمل في الجراج سيل ) 

وسيتم حذف اي رد يكتب مباشرة في الموضوع لو لم يكن يحتوي على طلب من تاجرات المنتدى..



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

بمناسبة العيد السعيد بجامات روعه ب35 و 3... 
مخور غرشة دهن العووود 
بيت المرأة : شنط انيقة باسعار مميزة .. 
بيت المرأة : جلابيات مطرزة جاهزة ..+ مخور... 
هدية لاغلى الحبايب 
توزيعات لأجمل المناسبات ... 
طقم جننااان بسعر غررريب كان 575 درهم الان... 
فنايين ياماتو .. اليابانية الاصلية من شركة... 
اجهزة مطبخية مع الضمان .. الان بنصف السعر... 
كونى مميزة امام ضيوفج بأكواب العصير

----------


## ×جامعيه×

مشكوره احتاجك 

منوه تسوي توزيعات للتخرج ؟

و منوه تبيع كاميرات المراقبة ؟

و باسعار معقوله

----------


## نجمه حايره

ابي حد يوفرلي الورس و الكتم ضروري 

اللي تقدر دخيلج تواصلي معي عالخاص

واللي ماتقدر لا تلعب فعصابي لان للحين ثلاثه قالن نقدر واخر شي كنسلن الطلبيه

لضروفهن 

بليز اللي ماتقدر لا تتواصل ويايه

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

مرحباااا بنات 

فديتكم منو تقدر توفرلي اي فون 4 يديد وبسعر اقل عن السوق

+

بلاك بيري تورش يديد اقل عن سعر السوق

الصور والاسعار ع الخاص
اللي بتقول انا اقدر وتترياني اقولها اوكي طرشي ما برد عليها 
حطي الصوره والاسعار مره وحده .. ولو ناسبني ان شاء الله بتفق وياج 

^_^

----------


## أحلى ملك

السلام عليكم 

كفرات لحافات للاطفال (بناتى و أولادى ) 

كفرات فقط بدون حشو 

الصور والأسعار علي الخاص لو سمحتوا 


*بأسعار معقولة*

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

الة استكرات الحنة ضروري بنات

----------


## شـــوآآآخي 84

التاجره اللي اتبيع الملابس التنكريه للمتزوجات راسليني بلييييز

----------


## MOON_AD

الة استكرات الحنا

----------


## اورونامين سي

ابى وحده تصمملي بالفوتوشوب غلاف قصه

----------


## موزوه22

من يقدر يوفر لي مثل هذي الشنطه وتكون جديده ونفس اللون

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

مرحباااا بنات 

فديتكم منو تقدر توفرلي اي فون 4 يديد وبسعر اقل عن السوق

+

بلاك بيري تورش يديد اقل عن سعر السوق

الصور والاسعار ع الخاص
اللي بتقول انا اقدر وتترياني اقولها اوكي طرشي ما برد عليها 
حطي الصوره والاسعار مره وحده .. ولو ناسبني ان شاء الله بتفق وياج 

+

جهاز استكرات الحنا

^^

----------


## bntUAE

*مســـاء الخــير

اللي عندها جلابيات او فساتين بيت ... جديده NEW

ستريش او شيفون او ساتان او حرير ...


تراااسلني ضروووري*

----------


## جرح صامت

قمصان نوم طويله لمقاس سمول ولارج

----------


## MOON_AD

فساتين مخمل طويييله

----------


## ms.hams

أبي تاجره توفرلي ملابس داخليه الستيان 34والهاف 14 أشكال حلوه

----------


## أمورة

منو التاجره من الامارات اللي كانت تبيع ماء المردقوش و ماء الزعتر الخ الخ ؟؟؟

اتمنى تراسلني

----------


## Miss Dior}

بغيت مكينة الاستكرات للحنا

----------


## عشقي اجرام

بنااااااااااات و تاجرااات 

تعبت وانا ادور .. اغراض تزين الكيك و حلويات اللي حق تزين الكيك وسوالف مالت تزين كيك

ابا شي يديد ف اللي عندها اغراض تزيين الكيك باسعار حلووه ممكن تراسلني

----------


## مادوتي

السلام عليكم

تاجرات بغيت *بجامات شتويه للاولاد سن 3 سنوات* ضروووووري منو عندها ؟؟؟؟
بلييييييز اللي عندها ترسل لي لينك الموضوع >>>>>>>>>>>> تسلموووووون

 :Sobhan:

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا بكج كامل..

يعني تاجرة تسويلي توقيع + بزنس كارد بالشعار ( يكونون طقم)..

بس تكون اسعارها مناسبة مش مبالغ فيها..


بنات اسمحولي الرسالة اللي ما بتحتوي على اسعار + صور من شغل التاجرة بتجاهلها..
وبعد ابا التاجرة يكون بالها طويل ونغيرلي لو سوت شي انا مب طالبتنه..

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

اله استكرات الحنا

+

بلاك بيري تورش يديد

+

اي فون 4 يديد

الصور مع الاسعار ع الخاص فديتكم

^^

----------


## افنان

هلا الغاليات

أنا بغيت نوكيا n8 البرتقالي بس جديد unloak مع السعر

أنا حصلت بكل الألوان الا هذا اللون فجزاها الله خير اللي بتحصله لي

----------


## بنت الطموح

مطلوب عينات دخون و عطور ومخمرية شغل حريم 
ضروري 
بشرط التوصيل على التاجرة إذا ممكن 
لمحل في العين واللي يعجبنا بناخذ كمية منه 

بشرط يكون شغلكن وابداعكن و الاسعار مكتوبه عليهن مع رقم الهاتف للتواصل

----------


## hig heel lady

مطلوب نظارة رجآلية مآ يزيد سعرهآ عن 800 ^_^

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

شنطه لون ابيض ساده حجم وسط او كبيره
الصور والسعر عالخاص

----------


## random

مطلزززب استاندات لحفظ و تعليق الاكسسوارات: السلاسل == الاساور == الخواتم الخ

----------


## umroda

*مرحبا عندنا عرس شهر واحد وبغيت أفصل فساتين حق بناتي 11سنة و9سنوات بس ما أريد الفساتين التقليدية أريد شي سبيشيال يا ليت يعني لو ستايل أسباني يعني اللبس مع القحفية وشنطة كتغيير اللي تعرف حد يفصل أو يبيع جاهز ياليت تطرش لي عالخاص بليز ومشكورين*

----------


## عشقي اجرام

بنات ابا ادوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات تزين الكيك وبسعر حلوووووووووووووووو

----------


## ماسة شرجاويه

السلام عليكم 

بنات حد يسوي كب كيك ومني كب كيك للمناسبات بليييز 

طرشوا لي ع الخاص

----------


## أم حمـد .

تاجرات بليز 
ابا وحدة توفر لي من هالمناطيد 
[IMG]http://m002.*******.com/********/up/1179517436830759233.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://m002.*******.com/********/up/11984674251427618629.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://www.*******.com/vb/imgcache/2/44766alsh3er.jpg[/IMG]



بس بسعر معقوول وباسرررررع وقت

----------


## يا رب لك م

ابا شنطه لاغرااض البيبي او لاغراض الاطفال للطلعات 
ابا شي حلو ومرتب .. وخامه ممتازه

----------


## ×جامعيه×

السلام عليكم 


اللي تبيع ارقام اتصالات مب مستخدمه و يديده تراسلني عالخاص 

^^

----------


## الجوري90

ياتاجرات منو تقدر توفر لي سيديات اذكار الصباح والمساء و تقدر تكتب عليهم بالكمبيوتر

ابا شي راقي وبسعر معقوول

----------


## نوراسلام

آلة استيكرات الحنا

----------


## حرم ريلهآ

مرحبااا....

حبيباتي للي تقدر توفر لي غتر ( شماغ ) البسـام ، وبأقل سعر تراسلني ع الخاص ضروري 


اتريا.. ثانكس

----------


## Cute-12

خوووواتي ارجوكم محتاجة اي وحدة تسويلي عرض power point بس مش لي لربيعتي و يكون مرتب ! 
وبخبرها التفاصيل تحتااجه اليووووم !! الفليل اي وقت 
ويزاها الله الف خير الي بتساعدنا  :Smile:

----------


## اصايل الشامسي

خوااااااااااااتي بغيت بوووووووووووتات لبنوتات 
قياس 29 و 30 
ردو علييي ....

----------


## lotus-girl

بغيت وحدة تسوي ورق عنب وكوسا بس يكون طعمه لذيذ وشغل نظيف في العين.

----------


## فنون الامارات

تاجرات العبي

----------


## بنــت الـعـين

ابى قمصان نوم طويلة 
اكرر طويلة 
اللي عندها تراسلني ع الخاص
ما ابى قصير

----------


## أم شهد2010

> بغيت مكينة الاستكرات للحنا




نفس الطلب لو سمحتوااا

----------


## الهفآيف}-

وانا بعد ابا اله استكرات الحنا صارلي مده ادورها

----------


## كلي هموم

*تاجرات بغيت بجامات شتويه للاولاد

وبعد لانجري طويل،قصير،تنكري،كورسيه

ضروري*

----------


## SHIFON

بغيت ...
لانجري 
قمصان نوم

----------


## ام ميثه..

اريد راديو انترنت ساجم او اي ماركه ممتازه 
لا اريد صيني لو ممكن 
+
جهاز استكرات الحنا
الصور والاسعار ع الخاص
اللي بتقول انا اقدر وتترياني اقولها اوكي طرشي ما برد عليها 
حطي الصوره والاسعار مره وحده .. ولو ناسبني ان شاء الله بتفق وياج

----------


## سكوون الغراام

آلة استيكرات الحناا

----------


## &هجير&

انا بعد ابا الة استكرات الحنا 

وبعد ابا مخمريه من هذي 



وتكون الاسعار معقوله

----------


## όм_şώάƒέ

يا بنات ويا تاجرات منو تقدر توفر لي بجايم اطفال كم طويل لعمر 11 سنه وبسعر معقوووول ^^

----------


## يا رب لك م

ابا هالعربية ل طفليين

----------


## @الحلا كله@

مرحبا الغواااالي
ممكن رقم اتصالات خط
ثنائي مو مستعمل 
وبسعر معقول

----------


## شهد الظاهري

هلـآا بنـآات ..
منو إاتروم إاتوفرلي فوآانيل وغتر عليهم شعـآار المـآاركـآات .. إالي إاتعرف إاترآاسلني ع الخـآاص والسـمووحه .. ))

----------


## عسل مر

ابا روابط التاجرات الي يسون كيك بابداع طبعا في بوظبي
وبعد روابط التاجرات اللي يكتب الاسامي على الاكسسوارات

----------


## دلوعة كيوت

هلا الغآليات ..

بغيت شرآت هذيلا الجآكيتات اقصد نفس الطريقة ^^

منوو تقدر توفرهن لي بسعر معقووول ::







[IMG]http://up.******.com/uploads/imag-5/img201024f1f0b553.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://up.******.com/uploads/imag-5/img20107aa0c2d1b3.jpg[/IMG]


اللي تبيع مثل هاذيلا أو أحلا تراسلني عـ الخاص

----------


## ×جامعيه×

بنات عندي وحده تبا كريم للتبييض و توحيد لون البشرة و ازالة النمش .. 
مع العلم انه جسمها افتح من ويهها .. .
و تبا الكريم مضمون و مرخص من البلدية .. يعني شي معتمد ..

----------


## الفرآشه

بنات منو تقدر توفر لي جنط ابو سير طويل باسعار حلوه باقرب وقت لو سمحتو

----------


## ^ روح ^

ابغي مانيكان بسعر معقول

----------


## عيناويةVIP

بغيت شنطة حلآقة رآقية بسعر حلوو ..

..

----------


## مواااز2008

اريد حد يوفر لي نظارة ماركة بسيطة رجالية وسعرها يكون مناسب

----------


## bntUAE

من تقدر توفرلي 
ماكينه براون للاماكن الحساسة

----------


## الجليله 2009

بليز بليز بليز بليز بليز بليز ابا مشد حليمه كانت وحده من التاجرات عارضتنه ع يوتيوب فيديو وكان سعره 900 حد يعرف منو التاجره بليز ظروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ري اباه

----------


## زهره كرز

السلام عليكم 

لو سمحتو بغيت حرمه اتسويلي توزيعات حق الولاده بس ابا شي مميز اذا ممكن ^_^

----------


## آهات القلب

بغيت ارقام التاجرات مال الاكل اللي يوصلون ل بوظبي

----------


## ام سعيد 2001

السلام عليكم خواتي
اتمنى ان تكونوا في اتم صحه و عافيه
كانت شي تاجره تبيع مدسات البشت و وحده ثانيه تبيع مدسات ماركات .. اذا كانت وحده منهم والا هننتينهم يتابعون هالقسم اتمنى اننهمم يطرشولي صور بضاعتهم والاسعار ..
وشكرا مقدما

----------


## نبت زايد2009

السلام عليكم 

بنااااات اريد حد يوفر لي أى باد تش بسعر معقول لوسمحتوا

----------


## شوق وليد

السلام عليكم..

لو سمحتوا منو تقدر تطلبلي اغراض (توزيعات العرس) من موقع اجنبي...
وبعطيها حق الاغراض وفوقه العمولة.........

ضرووووووووووووووري لو سمحتوا.. لانه عرسي قريب

اللي تقدر تراسلني عالخااااااااص بسرعه

----------


## سكووون الليل

*منو تقدر توفرلي ميداليات بارقام السيارات ( الي يكونن ع شكل لوحة رقم السياره ) 
بس باسعار معقوله ....*

----------


## وصووفه

مخاووووير والاسعار ماتتعدى 100درهم

----------


## تيمى نانا

*نداء لتاجرات العين فقط لا غير/ بدي الحاجز الامن ضد الحشرات نفس الصورة

*

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

في وحده كانت تبيع جهاز يشل الشعر مثل الحجر السحري ابغي منه ضيعت اسمها

----------


## MOON_AD

فساتين مخمل

----------


## بنت البر

خواتي منو تعرف وحده اتصمم بنرات او توقيعات باسعار مناسبه

ياليت تراسلني على الخاص لانه يمكن ما ارجع ادخل هذا الموضوع

----------


## ×جامعيه×

بنات أبا ارقام اتصالات .. !

----------


## n a Q s h

هلا يالتجرات 


انا ادور هالساعه من زمان . . . 

Mont Blanc Summit Collection for men
Model Number 7141

موجوده في هذا الموقع بس خفت اشتريها ماعرف اذا الموقع صدق ولا لا

http://www.authenticwatches.com/mont...mmit-7141.html


و اي تاجره تروم تيب من امريكا ولا لندن لانه يقولون موجوده هنا تراسلني


و اشكركم = )

----------


## أحلى ملك

> خوااااااااااااتي بغيت بوووووووووووتات لبنوتات 
> قياس 29 و 30 
> ردو علييي ....


وانا بعد ابا لون بنى فاتح او غامج وقياس 24 وبسعر معقول

----------


## السيدة الحلوه

ممكن حد يوفر لي

ملابس داخلية طقم او فردي

بس يكون نوعيته زينه وباسعار مناسبة

----------


## أحلى ملك

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> كفرات لحافات للاطفال (بناتى و أولادى ) 
> 
> كفرات فقط بدون حشو 
> 
> الصور والأسعار علي الخاص لو سمحتوا 
> 
> 
> *بأسعار معقولة*


أكررررر الطلب

----------


## أم ظبايه

بنات بغيت وحده توفرلي المرضعة العجيبه بسعر معقول وتكون الطلبية سلم واستلم

----------


## الكشيــخهـ

سلام عليكم خواتي

بغيت وحده ف المنتدى تسويلي كب كيك ومحاشي و كيكة يوم ميلاد 

وياريت اذا عندها صور ... 


وبغيت 200 حبة من الكب كيك... يعني ياريت لو يكون في خصم حلوو ^^



والحفله عقب اسبوعين تقريبا

----------


## όм_şώάƒέ

> يا بنات ويا تاجرات منو تقدر توفر لي بجايم اطفال كم طويل لعمر 11 سنه وبسعر معقوووول ^^

----------


## قلبUAE

تاجرات منو عندهاا علاقه الشغابات 

؟؟؟

----------


## كتكوته21

مرهم ليكوسيد ار

----------


## عمري يا سلطان

ابغي تاجره تسوي لي اكل ببوظبي 
عندي حفله وبتكون لسبع اشخاص تقريبا
اهم شي الاكل يكون نظيف وحلوو

----------


## عنود الحب

*ابا هدايا رجاليه مميزه ^_^

غير عن العطور والابواك والساعات وهالسوالف المكرره*

----------


## @الحلا كله@

مرحبااااااااااااااااااا الغوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالي
شحااااااااااااااااااالكم
منو التاجرة اللي تبييع أشياء رومانسيه
وخاصه للحمام (الله يعزكم)

----------


## ماسة شرجاويه

أبا وحده تسوي كب كيييييك بليييز 
معقوله مافي عضوات يسون من كم يوم محطين طلب وكذا وحده بعد

----------


## كل الحلا

ابغي كابات شتويه للأطفال بنات عمر سنتين وثلاث بس بأشكال مختلفه وديزاينات حلوووووووووووووووووه

----------


## العلا2001

بغيت ملابس السباحة الإسلامية

----------


## العلا2001

بغيت آلة ستكرات الحنا

----------


## آهات القلب

بغيت ارقام تاجرات الاكل اللي يسوون عيش وهالسوالف ويوصلون ل ابوظبي 

بليييز

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

بنات فديتكم 
بغيت اي فون 4 حجم 16 جيجابايت 
+
بلاك بيري تورش
+
سوني اريكسون جالكسي

باسعار اقل عن السوق 

ما عليكم امر السعر والصور ع الخاص

^^

----------


## ارامي

ابا تاجره اتوفرلي اغراض من موقع ماكسي بلييييييييييييييييز

----------


## Miss Dior}

جهاز استكرات الحنا

----------


## عسل مر

> ابا روابط التاجرات الي يسون كيك بابداع طبعا في بوظبي
> وبعد روابط التاجرات اللي يكتب الاسامي على الاكسسوارات


 
*اكرر نفس الطلب*

----------


## الفرآشه

تاجرات شي عندي صورة لبس غجري 

للي تقدر توفري اياه تراسلني خاص عسب اطرش لها صوره 


بنات للجادات فقط واتمنى باقرب وقت لان بغيته خلال اسبوعين او ثلاث مع اككسسواراته

----------


## الورد الأحمر

اريد روابط أخواتي التاجرات يلي تتوفر عندهن التالي
****منتجات make up forever52
**** منتجات بارتنر لاف
****المنطاد العجيب الرومانسي
**** جهاز حمام السونا وجهاز حمام زيت الشعر

ومشكورات خواتي

----------


## نبض الإحساس

السلام عليكم

مرحبا خواتي

حبيت اعرف اسم التاجرة اللي تبيع ورد يكتبون عليه وتكون من العين

مشكووووووووورات

----------


## dlloo3a

السلاام عليكم .. 

بغيييت إلي اتبييع كاميراا كاانوون و بسعر حلو . و يكوون علييهاا ضماان و اتكوون يديييدة و مب مستعمله .. 

و بغييت فسااتييين للملجـه بسييطــه ياتكوون للبييع او التآجيير ابيي ضرووووري و إلي عندهاااا لو سمحتي ع الخااص !!

----------


## حرم القناص

من تقدر توفر لي من منتجات Healty shop

----------


## ملاك 2020

بغيت شنطة حلاقة رجالية بسعر معقوول اللى عندها تراسلنى

----------


## أم نسايم

ابغي ملابس بنوتية يديدة..
بأسعار ما تزيد عن 150
العمر 9 الى 12 شهر

----------


## HUNNY

> السلام عليكم
> 
> مرحبا خواتي
> 
> حبيت اعرف اسم التاجرة اللي تبيع ورد يكتبون عليه وتكون من العين
> 
> مشكووووووووورات


انا بعد

----------


## الورد الأحمر

ادوات مطبخية مصنوعة من السيليكون بسعر حلو مب مبالغ
او ادوات مطبخية
كاميرا تصوير للبيييييع بسعر حلو

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

بنات فديتكم 
بغيت اي فون 4 حجم 16 جيجابايت 
+
بلاك بيري تورش
+
سوني اريكسون جالكسي

باسعار اقل عن السوق 

ما عليكم امر السعر والصور ع الخاص

^^

----------


## وردة الفل

اللي تقدر توفر لي هالعــطور ياليت تراسلني ع الخااص مع الاسعار

1- عطر نمبر ون
2- عطر اكس كلايف الرجالي
3- عطر توم فورد

----------


## هجير الشمس

جهاز استكرات الحنا

----------


## مزون الغلا

ابي لاب توب صغيروني شرات هذا 

[IMG]http://********.*******.com/up/13317485661718819476.jpg[/IMG]

اهم شي يكون خفيف مب صغيرون وثجيل 

ضروري لاني ابيه للجامعه ايدي انكسرت من الاب توب العووود

----------


## όм_şώάƒέ

يا بنات ويا تاجرات منو تقدر توفر لي بجايم اطفال كم طويل لعمر 11 سنه وبسعر معقوووول ^^

ومنو اللي تبيع نعول للاطفال شرات هالدزاينات هب شرط نفس اللي بالصوره بس ابا نفس النوعيه 



السموحه من راعية الصوره =)

----------


## br5an-algala

اللي تعرف من التاجرة اللي توفر حلاوة أشكال الفواكه مثل

موز وبرتقال ترسلي على الخاص ضروري

----------


## miss.floower

ابا من هالحلاوه بس بسعر الجمله ..
او من وين اقدر احصله بسعر الجمله ..
الاني اباااااااااااااا كميه كبيره ...

ياليت إلي تقدر تساعدني اطرشلي رساله ع الخاص ...

----------


## ashash

السلام عليكم تاجراتنا

تاجرات الشنط >> صور + الاسعار

----------


## وصووفه

منو تقدر اتوفرلي شيل البيت الساده لاني عيازانه اظهر برع البيت

----------


## مطيرة النشعة

اللي تقدر توفر لي مثل هالحروف ، اهو بوكس شامل
بس بسعر معقول . . 


[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/rdzp18keju4m9bhij.png[/IMG]

و بعـد مثل هالنوعية من الجنط بأسعار
مناسبة 

و لو سمحتوا مع الصورة

----------


## زهرة متفتحة

الدرج الصغير في الآي فون 4
الخاص بالسيم كارد
أبا 2
وشكرا

----------


## بسمة

وين أقدر أحصل وحده تبيع فستان عرس أو تشتري

----------


## قلبUAE

تاجرات منو عندهاا علاقه الشغابات

؟؟؟

----------


## ريماس $

:Salam Allah:  
بنات بغيت قطعه للمدرسه نوعيتها حلوه وماتطبق ف الشلحه

----------


## MAMAT MAHR

يريت الي يبيعن قمصان نوم يساعدني 
بغيت قميص نوم لاول يوم الابيض بس مايكون غالي

وابا افصل عبي اتمنى من تاجرات العبي يطرشلي لينكات مواضيعهم

ابا مشد حليمه كانت وحده من التاجرات عارضتنه ع يوتيوب فيديو

----------


## معاني الود

قمصان نوم و تنكري

----------


## بنت حلاال

مرحباا بنات 
ابي مفارش الربا تفصيل اللي تفصل بليز ع الخاص وبسرعه ( وتكون الاسعار معقوله )
وابغي توزيعات الربا اشياء بسعر معقول

----------


## نور القرآن

حبيباتي ابا وحده اتسوي سيديهات اغاني للاعراس بس يبدون موسيقى .. 

كنت ضايفه وحده بس ضاع عني ايميلها .. 

أتمنى اللي تعرف اتسوي تفيدني و تخبرني باسعارها و كم اغنيه تحط بالسي دي ..

و مشكورات

----------


## يا رب لك م

بغيت حد يطلب لي من موقع e bay

----------


## احلى ياسيه

بنااااااااااااااات الفزعـــــــه 

بغييييييييت اوشحه علم الامارات والسعوديه وباقي الدول بس ابي حد يكتب عليييهم يعني يخييط عليييهم ويكوون حلوو ومرتب .. وبسعر معقول لاني ابي اكثر عن واحد وابيهم بسرعه لااني بساافر 

وابي حد يسويلي علاقات للفون مكتووب علييهن ..

بلييييز بنااات لاتردووني ..

والسمووووووحه

----------


## سمسانه

ابغي من التاجرات لي يبيعون جاكيتاات للسفر البالطوا ظرووووووووري قبل يوم الخميس16/12

ظروووووووووووري 
مشكورات مقدما

----------


## نوفانا

السلام عليكم

انا ابي وحده تطلبلي من مواقع امريكيه للمكياج

----------


## نوره7

ابا اطقم نفاس للمستشفى

وسندويشات وخفايف وكيك وحلويات للضيافه للمستشفى انا من بوظبي

----------


## مشارق

اخواتي ابي اكياس السوولفان الشفافه اللي يغلفو فيها الكوكيز وهالحلويات تجي احجام مختلفه منو توفرها لي ضرووري جداااا

----------


## sweeeet

آله ستكرات الحنه

----------


## أم خلــودي

خواتي السلام عليكم مين تقدر توفر لي كمية من هالحلاوة بسعر معقول 

و


وأبي بجايم شتوية للاولاد لعمر سنتين ونصف وثمان سنوات من غير صور ذوات الارواح
ابي شنطه لاغرااض البيبي ابي شي حلو ومرتب .. وخامه ممتازه
أتمنى منكم الرد على الخاص

----------


## همسه ولمسه

> بنات فديتكم 
> بغيت اي فون 4 حجم 16 جيجابايت 
> +
> بلاك بيري تورش
> +
> سوني اريكسون جالكسي
> 
> باسعار اقل عن السوق 
> 
> ...



مي تو

----------


## @ المها @

السلام عليكم

بغيت ثوب غاوي لعرووووس كششششششششششخه ومغربيه قطعتها ممزوره فصوص بس بأسعار معقوله 

اللي عندها ياليت عالخاص

----------


## ريماس $

بنات ابا قميص لونه ابيض (للجامعه ) الكم ماله طوويل من وين الرقبه كويتي وفيه شوي دانتيل او ايكون ساده بس الايد ايد ايج شوي ضاغط ؟.؟. سعر معقوووول

----------


## عشقي اجرام

بنااااااااااااااات انا ابا صناديق كرتون او شفافه عسب احطي فيها كب كيك و المني كب كيك 

وباسعار حلوه 

ممكن ترااااااااااااااسلني ضروووووري

----------


## مطيرة النشعة

اللي عنده مجسمات و لا ميداليات و لا استكرات سبونج بوب
يتواصل معاي ع الخاص ، . !!

----------


## eman987

سلام عليكم

بغيت شغله تنفع تكون هديه رجالية وتكون بسعر معقولز الي عندها ياليت ترسل لي الصور بليز

----------


## عشقي اجرام

بنااااااااااااات ابا علب للكيك من كرتون او بلاستيييييييييييييك 

وابا ورق سكر

----------


## صفوويه

اريد أسااااور تكوون حلووه وهاند ميد ^^ 

وأسعااارهاا معقووووله  :Smile:

----------


## reeeham

مرحبااااا

بلييييز ابي المشد الاسبااني 

اللي عندها او تقدر تدبره لااا تتاخر علي بليز

تحيااااتي

----------


## ريماس $

بنات ابا جحال فحم مره اسووود ومايروح بسرعه من العين (داخل العين )

----------


## كلي فـ ـخـ ـر

السلام عليكم
الغاليات منو تتاجر فاللانجري ممكن الكتالوجات ع الخاص
ضروري

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

مشد يخفي الكررررررش ... لتحت الملابس وياليت يكون للتاجره مندوب يوصل بسرعه لان يوم الثلاثاء واللي بعده بكون محد ..

----------


## حمامه حم

مرحبا اخواتي ،، 

الصراحة محتاجة اكمام العبايات الملونة السترتش ،، اللي عندها تبعث لي رسالة على الخاص 

بليز 

الف شكر

----------


## ~ همس ~

> السلام عليكم
> 
> مرحبا خواتي
> 
> حبيت اعرف اسم التاجرة اللي تبيع ورد يكتبون عليه وتكون من العين
> 
> مشكووووووووورات


وانا بعد :Smile:

----------


## shyo0o5yha

امممم

ابا شنط المكياج او الشباصات

^^ 









.

----------


## full options

*بنات انا من فتره شفت موضوع

تاجره تبيع علبه ينحط

فيها الستيانات والملابس الداخلية 

وتنحط في الغساله 

ع شان ما تخترب الستيانات*
*
ياليت اللي تبيعها تطرش لي رساله ع الخاص
او اللي تعرف حد يبيعها او رابط الموضوع*

----------


## ما باليد حيلة

هلاااا خواتي التاجرات ..

بداية ،، 


قواكم الله و يسر أموركم ..



أمممم عندنا حفلة و ابغي أسوي سويتات

اللي تكون فـ العلب البلاستيكية .. اللي تقدر

تساعدني يا ريت تتواصل وياي ع الخاص ..



فـ انتظاركم عزيزاتي ..

----------


## الياسيه20

مرحبا خواااتي..

ابغي بنجااابي حق بنات كبار.. 20 وفوووق 

اللي عندها اتراسلني بالصور والاسعار..

----------


## فاطمة96

أبا أساور الطاقة منو توفرها

ومنو تقدر توفرلي -من التاجرات- ديودرنت الشايع كونفادنس

----------


## ايمان الاميري

بغيت مكياج كريولاين ^^

----------


## ريماس $

بنات بغيت كواية بخااار ... منوه من التاجرات تبيعها تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## N-H

بغيت تاجرة تتعامل مع مواقع اجنبية ،،

----------


## نوفانا

هلا خواتي ضرووووووووري ابي وحده تطلبلي من موقع امريكي اللي في الرابط تحت
http://www.eyeslipsface.com/elf

وشكرا

----------


## احتاجك..

منو التاجرة اللي تسو زفات العرايس الاسلامية باسعار مناسبة؟؟
ضروووووووووووووووووري

----------


## ألماسه سحريه

ابا لنك التاجرة اللي تبيع ثوب من البحرين 
وابا تاجرة تطلب لي من موقع بشرط تستخدم شركة فيدكس لانه الاغراض توصل في 10 ايام

----------


## فطيمة

> ابغي من التاجرات لي يبيعون جاكيتاات للسفر البالطوا ظرووووووووري قبل يوم الخميس16/12
> 
> ظروووووووووووري 
> مشكورات مقدما


وانا بعد لكن فبل اخر السنه

----------


## ميميتو 22

*آبا ستيكرآت الحنآ ~*

----------


## فتاة حالمة

السلام عليكم
بغيت جهاز AB flyer 
شفت وحدة تبيعه في المنتدى بس ضيعت رابطها
جزاكم الله خير

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

ابا المشد الاندونيسى بسعر الجمله

----------


## أحلام الماسة

الله يعطيكم الصحة والعافة ويرزقكم الخير 
بغيت 
منكان بدون راس بسعر تحت 70 درهم  
وبغيت 
المكنسة العجيبة مع السعر والصور 
وشكرا

----------


## الغيورة

مرحبااا خواتي ... 
بلييز بغيت تيشيرتات قطنيه ساده بالجمله ^^
يااا ريت لو وحده تبيع و باسعار حلووه تراسلني ضروووري هاليومين ^^

شكرااااااااااا  :Smile:

----------


## عالية الغالية

ابغي تيشرت سبونج بوب لبنات كبار

----------


## تراثنا الغالي

مساء الخير 

حبايبي بغيت منيكان بدون رأس ضروري

----------


## k3abia

ابا عطور رجاليه

----------


## sweeeet

بنجابي راقي حق بنوتات 
الاعمار سنتين و 4 سنوات

----------


## fifi_girl

خواتي ابا ورق عنب يكون لذيذ وفي توصيل لـ بوظبي !
مارييد التوصيل يكون غالي و اخر شئ الطعم ما يعيبني  :Frown: 
ابغي اجرب !!

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

ابغى هديه رجاليه مميزه و هديه نسائيه لو سمحتن

----------


## fifi_girl

منو تقدر توفرلي فلاش لـ كاميرة كانون !

----------


## ام المزيون

من تقدر توفر لي ( جهاز المشي ) بسعر ارخص من السوق ؟

----------


## ألماسه سحريه

مطلوب ثوب بحريني حق ليلة حنا 
ظروري ظروري
مطلوب تاجرة تطلب لي من النت تتعامل مع شركة فيدكس

----------


## بنت حلاال

مرحباا خواتي 
ابا توزيعات القران الكريم حق الربااا ( بأسعار مميزه )
و اريد مفارش النفاس بأسعار مناسبه وبليز اللي يطرشولي ع الخاص ابا الصور 
واريد طقم الفوط حق الجنسين معاريس 
وشكرااا

----------


## ام المزيون

بغيت لقنزات ملونه 
بجايم
تيشيرتات

ابي سعر حلووو

----------


## الهفآيف}-

تاجرات الكب كيك 
اللي تقدر تساعدني ابا كب كيك نفس هالصوره بالضبط + لوح شوكولاتا مكتوب عليه كلام . . [ الكلام ع الخاص ]
بس بشرط الفلوس يكونن رصيد لاني ما اقدر احول . . بلييييز ابا الطلبيه تكون موجوده بتاريخ 27 \ 12 
اللي بتقبل اني احول لها رصيد بقيمة الطلبيه تتواصل معاي . .

----------


## كلي_جاذبيه

تاجرات الدخون في راك بغيت تسترات دخون ملون

----------


## ما باليد حيلة

هلاااا خواتي التاجرات ..



أمممم عندنا حفلة و ابغي أسوي سويتات

اللي تكون فـ العلب البلاستيكية .. اللي تقدر

تساعدني يا ريت تتواصل وياي ع الخاص ..



فـ انتظاركم عزيزاتي ..

----------


## ام حمده3

ابغي قماطات حلوه وعمليه حق بنت ومدسات ويا شنطهن ومستلزماتهن وكرسي عملي حق مولوده بنت

----------


## noooralain

آلة استيكرات الحنا
واللي حصلتها تخبرنا وين
وشكرا

----------


## MAMAT MAHR

> مشد يخفي الكررررررش ... لتحت الملابس وياليت يكون للتاجره مندوب يوصل بسرعه لان يوم الثلاثاء واللي بعده بكون محد ..


انا بعد

----------


## زهرة متفتحة

> الدرج الصغير في الآي فون 4
> الخاص بالسيم كارد
> أبا 2
> وشكرا


اكرر الطلب
وسلامتكم

----------


## آهات القلب

بغيت فستان يديييييييييد ....ويكون السعر حلو ..وقياسي لارج..

ياريت الصور مع الاسعار ..واللي اطرش بدون الصور ولا السعر بحذفها على طول ..


وبغيت فستان بنوتة عمرها سنة ونص ..

----------


## الهفآيف}-

> تاجرات الكب كيك 
> اللي تقدر تساعدني ابا كب كيك نفس هالصوره بالضبط + لوح شوكولاتا مكتوب عليه كلام . . [ الكلام ع الخاص ]
> بس بشرط الفلوس يكونن رصيد لاني ما اقدر احول . . بلييييز ابا الطلبيه تكون موجوده بتاريخ 27 \ 12 
> اللي بتقبل اني احول لها رصيد بقيمة الطلبيه تتواصل معاي . .


جاري البحث . .

----------


## سميره2

اختي تبي تفتح مشروع تبيع مكياج فور ايفر 52 فبغيت من تاجرات الي يبيعن مكياج يوفرون لي المكياج بسعر اقل ميزانية اختي بحدود 1000 او 1500 *

----------


## كازميه

التاجره اللي تبيع كحل صراي ارجوا التواصل عالخاص

----------


## @الحلا كله@

مرحباااااااااااا الغوااااااااااالي
شحاااااالكم
منو تقدر توفر لي شبه بريحة المسك
ومخمريه دهن العود الاصلي
بسعر معقول
بانتظاركم حبوبات

----------


## OM danooh

مرحباااا بنات 

فديتكم منو تقدر توفرلي اي فون 4 يديد وبسعر اقل عن السوق

+

بلاك بيري تورش يديد اقل عن سعر السوق

الصور والاسعار ع الخاص

----------


## hamoudmam

السلام عليكم
أبغي المشد الاندنوسي اللي تقدر توفرهولي تراسلني عالخاص بليز

----------


## مطيرة النشعة

منو يقدر يوفر لي ساعة رملية ، بأسعار معقولة ؟؟

اللي ما يعرفها يجوف هون : 

http://www.google.ae/search?hl=ar&so...=&oq=&gs_rfai=

----------


## نبت زايد2009

منوه تقدر توفر لي اى بااااا 

بحدووووووود 1000 درهم فقط

----------


## ريماس $

بنااااااااااااااااااااااااات لش محد يرد عليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ابا قطعه لونه زرقه للبنات الثانويه ... مداااارس .؟..؟.؟..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ حراااااااااام ردو عليه

----------


## الهفآيف}-

> تاجرات الكب كيك 
> اللي تقدر تساعدني ابا كب كيك نفس هالصوره بالضبط + لوح شوكولاتا مكتوب عليه كلام . . [ الكلام ع الخاص ]
> بس بشرط الفلوس يكونن رصيد لاني ما اقدر احول . . بلييييز ابا الطلبيه تكون موجوده بتاريخ 27 \ 12 
> اللي بتقبل اني احول لها رصيد بقيمة الطلبيه تتواصل معاي . .


اكرر الطلب . .

----------


## @الحلا كله@

[IM]الغاليااات 
مسااااااااااء الخير
منو يقدر يوفر لي ساعه أقنر رجاليه الاصليه
وبسعر معقول

----------


## عالية الغالية

بغيت تيشيرتات سبونج بوب لبنات كبار

----------


## كلي هموم

تاجرات استكرات الجدران

حد يقدر يوفرلي


مب لازم نفس الصور بس نفس الفكرة واللون يكون بني غامق



وبعد استكرات على شكل فراشات زرقا أو دواير أو نجوم بس اللي يكون بيبي بلو

----------


## &هجير&

> منوه تقدر توفر لي اى بااااا 
> 
> بحدووووووود 1000 درهم فقط


انا بعد ابي نفس الطلب

----------


## الهفآيف}-

> تاجرات الكب كيك 
> اللي تقدر تساعدني ابا كب كيك نفس هالصوره بالضبط + لوح شوكولاتا مكتوب عليه كلام . . [ الكلام ع الخاص ]
> بس بشرط الفلوس يكونن رصيد لاني ما اقدر احول . . بلييييز ابا الطلبيه تكون موجوده بتاريخ 27 \ 12 
> اللي بتقبل اني احول لها رصيد بقيمة الطلبيه تتواصل معاي . .



اكرر الطلب . . 
بليييز تاجرات الكبك كيك راسلوني . . والله محتاجه اسوي هالطلبيه

----------


## كينونه

تاجراتنا الحبوبات،،

ابا الاساور الجلد اللي تنلف بالايد كذا لفه 


مب شرط نفس الصورة ,,
المهم تكون جلد و تلف اكثر من لفه..
اللي تقدر اكووون ممنووونه لهااا ..

----------


## ام سعيد 2001

السلام عليكم 
ابغي جلابيات الدانتيل و تكو ن اسعارهم مناسبه
ياليت الي تبيعهم او تقدر توفرهم بطريقة سلم واستلم تراسلني
و شكرا مقدما

----------


## أم حمـد .

مسآء الخيـر 
الغوآلي .. بغيت جرج + وصلة الكمبيوتر 
لـ كيمـرة sony cyber shot DSC-T700
هذي صورة الكيمـرة 

والسمـوحة منكم  :Smile:

----------


## ريانة الجنان

السلام عليكم 

انا شفت من كم يوم موضوع 
جهاز إزالة الشعر من الساق والذراعين بخمسين درهم 

ونسيت أسم التاجرة وضيعت الموضوع 

فلو سمحتو ممكن المساعدة

----------


## قلبي سعيد

بليز بنات من يقدر ايوفر لي نظاره اوكلي الرجاليه
وتكون كامله بيضه
ولها عمولتها مع السعر

----------


## sweeeet

ابا وحده توفر لي ( الهاي بيم ) لمعه البلاستيك 
هو مكياج من ماركة بينيفت ..

----------


## الهفآيف}-

تاجرات الكب كيك 
اللي تقدر تساعدني ابا كب كيك نفس هالصوره بالضبط + لوح شوكولاتا مكتوب عليه كلام . . [ الكلام ع الخاص ]
بس بشرط الفلوس يكونن رصيد لاني ما اقدر احول . . بلييييز ابا الطلبيه تكون موجوده بتاريخ 27 \ 12 
اللي بتقبل اني احول لها رصيد بقيمة الطلبيه تتواصل معاي . . 

[/QUOTE]

اكرر طلبي . . 
اي وحده تقدر تسويلي مثلها او تقدر تسير اي محل يسويها وانا بحول الرصيد لها + عمولتها . .

----------


## الود4

خواتي

ابغي جور همبا من النوع الزين

----------


## عسل مر

اي فون 4 يديد وبسعر اقل عن السوق

----------


## عشقي اجرام

بنااااااااااااااااات .. بلييييز ساعدوني 

منو تقدر توفر لي قطاعات صغيره وحلوه للبسكوت و ابا اله تزين الكيك مال الكريما .. 
وحلويات اللي يزينون فيها الكيك السكر الصغير اللي على اشكال ..

بلييييييييييييييييز اللي ترووم تساعدني

----------


## ليالي_العين

السلام عليكم

طلبي باختصار
اعته
اريد مصممة أو تاجرة تصمملي دفتر فواتير للعبي والشيل + طباعته

يعني استلمه جاهز من عندها

انا من العين .. واما عندي مشكلة اتواصل مع اي وحدة من اي امارة المهم التصميم الحلو + سرعة التنفيذ والاستلام + السعر المناسب  :Smile: 

بالنسبة لمتحتوى الفاتوزة اريدة بالضبط نفس البيانات الموجودة لأي فاتوة عباة الي ناخذها من محلات العبي  :Smile: 

اللهم بحط اسم ماركتي للعبي + بيانات اتصالي (الشي الوحيد اللي بكون مختلف عن باقي الفواتير )

اريد فواتير ملونة + فيها زخرفة + لمستج الحلوة ايتها المصممة وسلامتكم 

ياليت المراسلة عالخاص  :Smile: 

واللي عندها شغل شبية جاهز تراسلني عالخاص 
ملاحظة: اتمنى المشرفات ما يحذفن الموضوع اذا ما كان هذا مكانة يايلت تنقلونة  :Smile:

----------


## إيمي الحلوة

*أريــد بنطلــون لونه أبيض وبنفسجـي ... ويفضــل لو يكــون قطـــن او حـرير لــوزن 55 

بـس بليــــــــــز قبــل يوم الخميـــس ضــرووووووري

وبسعــر معقــوووول 
*

----------


## غير النآس

أريد فرس للبيع بسعر حلو


وأبغي جهاز مشي بسعر حلو

----------


## الهفآيف}-

تاجرات الكب كيك 
اللي تقدر تساعدني ابا كب كيك نفس هالصوره بالضبط + لوح شوكولاتا مكتوب عليه كلام . . [ الكلام ع الخاص ]
بس بشرط الفلوس يكونن رصيد لاني ما اقدر احول . . بلييييز ابا الطلبيه تكون موجوده بتاريخ 27 \ 12 
اللي بتقبل اني احول لها رصيد بقيمة الطلبيه تتواصل معاي . . 

[/QUOTE]


اكرر طلبي . . 

اي وحده تقدر تسويلي مثلها او تقدر تسير اي محل يسويها وانا بحول الرصيد لها + عمولتها . .

----------


## أحلى ملك

*بنات فديتكن منو تقدر توفرلى شرات هذا قياس أكس أكس لارج أو 3 أكس لارج 







مب شرط نفس اللون المهم الشكل


واذا السعر مناسب بأخذ أكثر من حبة بألوان مختلفة*

----------


## سكووون الليل

بغيت وحده تصمم لي وسايط باسرع وقت

----------


## الهفآيف}-

تاجرات الكب كيك 
اللي تقدر تساعدني ابا كب كيك نفس هالصوره بالضبط + لوح شوكولاتا مكتوب عليه كلام . . [ الكلام ع الخاص ]
بس بشرط الفلوس يكونن رصيد لاني ما اقدر احول . . بلييييز ابا الطلبيه تكون موجوده بتاريخ 27 \ 12 
اللي بتقبل اني احول لها رصيد بقيمة الطلبيه تتواصل معاي . . 

[/QUOTE]


اكرر طلبي . . 

اي وحده تقدر تسويلي مثلها او تقدر تسير اي محل يسويها وانا بحول الرصيد لها + عمولتها . .

----------


## أم حمـد .

> مسآء الخيـر 
> الغوآلي .. بغيت جرج + وصلة الكمبيوتر 
> لـ كيمـرة sony cyber shot DSC-T700
> هذي صورة الكيمـرة 
> 
> والسمـوحة منكم


أكـرر طلبي ..  :Smile:

----------


## Cute-12

*ابغي قميص بولو ويكون اصلي بسعر منااااسب ^^

ضرووووووووووووووري هاليومين !!
وقياس لاااااارج ..*

----------


## والله انثىQQ

ابا وحده اتفصل شيل صلاه كششخه او لو لو تقدر اتوفر لي

اترياكم حبيباتي

----------


## إيمي الحلوة

> *أريــد بنطلــون لونه أبيض وبنفسجـي ... ويفضــل لو يكــون قطـــن او حـرير لــوزن 55 
> 
> بـس بليــــــــــز قبــل يوم الخميـــس ضــرووووووري
> 
> وبسعــر معقــوووول 
> *


أكـرر الطلــب بليـــــــــــــــــز

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

طلبي غريب !!

بس متعايزه

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...6#post27355536

ابى حد يسوي لي هالخلطه ويفرزها 

!!

بس من راااااااك بليز

----------


## ريماني:)

بغيت كفرات بلاك بيري مميزه و العلاقه مالته 
^_^

----------


## سميره2

> اختي تبي تفتح مشروع تبيع مكياج فور ايفر 52 فبغيت من تاجرات الي يبيعن مكياج يوفرون لي المكياج بسعر اقل ميزانية اختي بحدود 1000 او 1500 *


اكرر الطلب

----------


## ام المزيون

بغيت التاجره اللي توفر جهاز Ab flyer لشد البطن والارداف
اللي ب 750

----------


## هديل المشاعر

مساء الخير

تاجرات العبايات اذا في مجال اشوف جديدكم ابي اصمم عبايات لـ عروس

يعني مكس تشكيلة من الفخم الراقي و الستايل اليديد

ابي قصات يديدة و حلوة و منوعة

علشان اختار على راحتي

----------


## small mimi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

في حد يعرف وين اقدر احصل مكينة استكرات للحنا او اغراض اخرى 

وشكرا

----------


## bntuae1

اله استكرات الحنا من بتوفرها لي بسعر معقول

----------


## الهفآيف}-

تاجرات الكب كيك 
اللي تقدر تساعدني ابا كب كيك نفس هالصوره بالضبط + لوح شوكولاتا مكتوب عليه كلام . . [ الكلام ع الخاص ]
بس بشرط الفلوس يكونن رصيد لاني ما اقدر احول . . بلييييز ابا الطلبيه تكون موجوده بتاريخ 27 \ 12 
اللي بتقبل اني احول لها رصيد بقيمة الطلبيه تتواصل معاي . . 

[/QUOTE]


اكرر طلبي . . 

اي وحده تقدر تسويلي مثلها او تقدر تسير اي محل يسويها وانا بحول الرصيد لها + عمولتها . .

----------


## فيض القمر

بغيت ادوات تزين الكب ككيك

وبنات ماعرف اطلب من موقع اجنبي بليز الي تعرف تراسلني وتكون اسعارها مقبوله

----------


## الهفآيف}-

تاجرات الكب كيك 
اللي تقدر تساعدني ابا كب كيك نفس هالصوره بالضبط + لوح شوكولاتا مكتوب عليه كلام . . [ الكلام ع الخاص ]
بس بشرط الفلوس يكونن رصيد لاني ما اقدر احول . . بلييييز ابا الطلبيه تكون موجوده بتاريخ 27 \ 12 
اللي بتقبل اني احول لها رصيد بقيمة الطلبيه تتواصل معاي . . 

[/QUOTE]


اكرر طلبي . . 

اي وحده تقدر تسويلي مثلها او تقدر تسير اي محل يسويها وانا بحول الرصيد لها + عمولتها . .

----------


## بنوته 1212

:Salam Allah: 


بنات ابي كفرات الرومانسية المضيئة او اي شي رومانسي

وستكرات حنه 

ضروري

----------


## ..الأماكن..

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

عزيزاتي كنت شايفة من فترة وحده تسوي ورد وتكتب على اوراق الورد كلمات

بس مب متذكرة منو من التاجرات


اتمنى اسوي هالباقه

----------


## أحلام الماسة

الغاليات

بغيت البطانية العجيبة بعدد كبير

وبسعر معقول

واذا حد يعرف مكان الاستيراد يخبرني

----------


## وردة الربيـع

*شحااالكن خواااتي بغيت عبي مسكره ساده قصات 

بس يكونن سمبل مب وايد فخمات لان ابغيهن للكليه*

----------


## نبت زايد2009

*اريد حد يوفر لي 

اى باااااااد بحدود 1000 فقط 


والة ستكرارت الحناااااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## كتكوته21

ابا وحده تطلب لي من موقع عدسات كوين كلر البيضا لضعف النظر

----------


## عشقي اجرام

بنااااااااات في تاجره تبيع قطع تزين الكيك .. بـ 55 ددرهم اللي يعرفها بلييييييييز يدلني عليها

----------


## بنت النوخذه

بغيت جهاز البدكي والمنكير الي على شكل بيضه eggped

----------


## RT000SH

بغيت التاجره الي تبيع دخون البان
العام خذت من عندها والكل يبا الحيم منه..............

ضرووووووووووووووووريييييييي

----------


## جريئة

خواتي تاجرات المنتدى


فديتكم أبي لابتوب يديد و نوعية ممتازة بحدود 3000 درهم أو أقل و أنا أختار النوعية ...

بس أبي وحدة تاخذلي اللابتوب ... و أنا بالتالي أدفع لها *أقساط* شهرية 500 درهم أو أكثر ...


و فائدتها تكون 500 درهم .... و الله جادة .... يعني ف ست شهور يوصلها 3500 درهم


أنتظركم  :Frown:

----------


## عشقي اجرام

بناااات ابا قطاعاااات اشكااال حللوووه .. 

وابا الحلويات اللي يزينوون فيها الكيك

باسعاااااااااااار منااااسبه وحلوه

----------


## ريماس $

بناااااااات انا خذت خلطة تبيض من تاجرات ثنتين . وحده اعرف اسمها والثانيه ماعرفه ... 

فالتاجره الي مخذة منها خلطة تبيض بليييييز تراااسلني ع اللخاااص لاني ابا من الخلطه .... يمكن اتكون اهي التاااجره الي ماخذه منها الخلطه ...... بليييييييز ردو عليه ..................

----------


## الهفآيف}-

تاجرات الكب كيك 
اللي تقدر تساعدني ابا كب كيك نفس هالصوره بالضبط + لوح شوكولاتا مكتوب عليه كلام . . [ الكلام ع الخاص ]
بس بشرط الفلوس يكونن رصيد لاني ما اقدر احول . . بلييييز ابا الطلبيه تكون موجوده بتاريخ 27 \ 12 
اللي بتقبل اني احول لها رصيد بقيمة الطلبيه تتواصل معاي . . 

[/QUOTE]


اكرر طلبي . . 

اي وحده تقدر تسويلي مثلها او تقدر تسير اي محل يسويها وانا بحول الرصيد لها + عمولتها . .

----------


## شـ العيون ــوق

ابي كفرات بلاك بيري اللي اتكون مزينه وباسعر حلووووه

----------


## زهرة متفتحة

آلة استيكرات الحنا
مشكورين مقدما

----------


## حلاوة دلع

> ابي كفرات بلاك بيري اللي اتكون مزينه وباسعر حلووووه

----------


## حلاوة دلع

> *شحااالكن خواااتي بغيت عبي مسكره ساده قصات 
> 
> بس يكونن سمبل مب وايد فخمات لان ابغيهن للطلعات الخفيفة .. لارج او اكس لارج ..*

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم 

مطلوب باديات بكم طويل ونص كم وكت وهاي نك بالجملة وبألوان مختلفة اللي عندها تتواصل وياي على الخاص 

يزاكم الله خير ,,

----------


## هديل المشاعر

> مساء الخير
> 
> تاجرات العبايات اذا في مجال اشوف جديدكم ابي اصمم عبايات لـ عروس
> 
> يعني مكس تشكيلة من الفخم الراقي و الستايل اليديد
> 
> ابي قصات يديدة و حلوة و منوعة
> 
> علشان اختار على راحتي

----------


## Cute-12

قمصان بولو !
قياس لارج  :Smile:  !

----------


## جرح صامت

ابغي عبي بقصات حلوه وشغل هادي

----------


## ريماس $

بنااااااااااااااات ابا خلطة تبيض ..... تبيض هب خريييط .... 

وياريت اي تاجرة ماخذه منها كريم تبيض تراسلني ع الخاص ... لاني ف تاااجره خذت منها كريم تبيض روووووووووعه .. يبيض من خاطر خاطره رهييييييييييييييب ..... فيا اااريت تراااسلني ع الخاص

----------


## bntuae1

آلة استيكرات الحنا

----------


## سوارة

ابا جدور للطبخ احسن نوعيه 6 مقاسات 
ابغي دانتيلات فرنسيه اسود-وردي-احمر-ذهبي باخذ رولات يعني كميه 
ابغي شيفونات حرير ساده الوان مختلفه 
ابغي البطانه الساتان الحرير الصيني الوان مختلفه باخذ طاقات

----------


## سوارة

الدانتيلات ابغيهن شرات جي تقريبا



وابغي بعد ورود للفساتين الوان مختلفه

----------


## حلاوة دلع

ابي كفرات البلاك بيري اليديد..

----------


## only U

ابا اساور كيوت وحلوه

----------


## كتكوته21

ابا عدسات نظر كوين كلر البيضا

----------


## حلاوة دلع

منو التاجرة لي تبييع القهوة مال الريجييم ..

----------


## كشيخه المنتدى

منو التاجره اللي تفصل عبي للدوام تكون سمبل بس حلوه

----------


## ام حوور

منوه من التاجرات تقدر اتوفرلي شيل الصفوة جميع الألوان من ماركة عبد الغفار وبسعر معقول

----------


## سوارة

> الدانتيلات ابغيهن شرات جي تقريبا
> 
> 
> 
> وابغي بعد ورود للفساتين الوان مختلفه


ابا جدور للطبخ احسن نوعيه 6 مقاسات 
ابغي دانتيلات فرنسيه اسود-وردي-احمر-ذهبي باخذ رولات يعني كميه 
ابغي شيفونات حرير ساده الوان مختلفه 
ابغي البطانه الساتان الحرير الصيني الوان مختلفه باخذ طاقات

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

أبي كفرات بلاك بيري اليديد التورش

+ أدوات تنظيم الخزانة من علاقات و غيره

----------


## زهرة متفتحة

بغيت آلة استيكرات الحنا

----------


## sweeeet

> بغيت آلة استيكرات الحنا


me to

----------


## يا رب لك م

بغيت مجموعة قصص حلووة ومفيدة للاطفال 

ما ابا شي عادي ومب منه هدف 
ابا شي يقدر ولدي يتعلم منه

----------


## angel85

بناااااااااااات فزعتكن 
ابا مفارش نفاس تكون راقيه وحلوه مب دفشه يعني الوانها تكون حلو وخبال 

والطلب الثاني اريد عقال بدهن العود لاني سامعه كذا عضوه تبيعه بس يكون مغلف بكيس مخمل ومرتب وعليه ضمان بعد ضرووووووووووووووري اللي تعرف ترد عليي 

والطلب الثالث :: وين اقدر احصل بوك رجالي ماركه وصغير مب كبير صغنطوط 


وووو بعد لا خلاص تسلمووووووووووووووووووووون مقدما

----------


## بنــت الـعـين

خواتي اللي عندها خلطة اعشاب للشرب في فتره النفاس اتراسلني 
للتنظيف و التضوييق و شكرا

----------


## آنسات

ممكن اسامي تاجرات كفرات السرير

----------


## احلى ياسيه

بناااااااااااااااااااااااااااات بلييييييييييييز 

منوووووو ايبييييييع الجاكيتااات الشتوويييه حق الشتااء بلييييييز الي تعرف لاتبخلون علي 

انااااا نسييييت اسمهااا جفتهن مره ف المنتدى...

لانييي برووح السعودييه وابيهم ف اقرب وقت ممكن؟؟؟؟؟

والسموووحه منكم....

----------


## عشقي اجرام

بناااااااااااااااااااااات منو عندها الوان كريميه للاكل 

او اصباااااااااااااااغ للاكل بليييييييييييييييييييز ابااا ظروري

----------


## هاااااي

مساء الخير على الجميع
أتمنى أحصل طلبي بغيت قباضات الشعر السودة ومن النوع القوي ‏??‏?مَّـْ???ـْـْآ أبغي أي كلام وأبغي كمية يعني تقريبا 40 حبه وبعد اكسسوارات احطها على القباضات وياريت أحصل طلبي ‏??‏?‏?‏?‏?‏?‏?‏?‏?‏?‏?‏?‏?‏?‏?‏?‏?‏?‏?‏?‏?‏?‏?‏?ف ـِ?ـيْ أسرع وقت لأني ببدا بمشروعي اليديد وادعولي بالتوفيق

----------


## عذبة الحسن

السلام عليكم 

منو تبيع زيوت أصليه 100% معصوره عالبارد

ابا اسعار حلوه ومو مبالغ فيها لاني تقريبا ابغا 14 نوع ومن كل نوع 30 مل

----------


## kash5ah_girl

تاجرات اللي يسوون هدايا مواليد مب توزيعات
يراسلوني

----------


## zahy el k7l

بليييييييييز أريد خلطة التسمين لأم جنى ,, ارجووووكن ارجووكن اريدها اللي بتوفرها لي ترسلي على الخاص في اسرع وقت

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

ابى هالكورسيه صناعه صينيه

http://www.almlf.com/get-12-2010-almlf_com_heu0op6q.png

----------


## jelly_beans

منو تقدر توفرلي هالعدسااات بليييييييييييز


كريزي لووك

[IMG]http://forum.********.com/nupload/51188_1197433806.gif[/IMG]

و عدسات هيفاء وهبي

[IMG]http://m002.*******.com/********/ups/u/11418/14474/190633.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sweeeet

*عاجل*

*بغيت توزيعات راقيه وعلى مستوى للتخرج*

----------


## pinky pearl

بنات عندنا عرس في قصر الحمراء للاحتفالات - شمال الرياض 

وابى هالاشياء: 

- ابى حد يسوي كوش ويطرش لي صور الكوش عسب اختار

- ابى حد يسوي تنظيم وترتيب للصالة والطاولات وغيره من الافكار 

- ابى توزيعات للعرس ويكون التوصيل للرياض يوم 12- 1 - 2011

- ابى حلويات للعرس وتكون اشياء مميزة ويكون التوصيل يوم 13 - 1 - 2011 في قاعة قصر الحمراء 

بلييييييييييييييييز التاجرات السعوديات او غيرهن الى تقدر توصل للسعودية تتواصل معاي على الخاص

----------


## آنسات

بغيت نفس هالخمار بسعر معقول

----------


## shai6oonah

أبي عبي ساااده وبقصات يديده 
وطبعا بسعر معقول

----------


## ام_ابراهيم

هلا
بغيت تاجرات الي سون المدسات وشراشف الاستقبال و الولاده 

بسعر حلووووووو

وعادي تبيع لي القطع الي اباها ,, مو ,,, طقم كامل

----------


## صفوويه

منووو تقدر توفر لي شرات هالشنطه 



او وين اقدر احصل شراتهاا ؟؟؟

----------


## ام زايدالغالي

ياتاجرات ياحلوات اريد ان شاءالله اييب هديه لزوجي حلوه بحدود 200 ل300 درهم ياريت اللي عندهم يقولولي عالخاص

----------


## مها جميرا

ابا حد يوفر لي اغراض من مصر

----------


## طيفج يلازمني

ممكن رابط التاجرة اللي تبيع ورود كوروشيه .. بلييييييييز ضروري

----------


## دلوعة1

أبي كفرات بلاك بيري اليديد التورش

----------


## أحلى ملك

*بنات فديتكن بغيت دمية أو عروسة ما تكون وااايد كبيرة حق بنوتة .... وشي ثانى يناسب ولد 


المهم يكونوا بيقروا قرآن وأفضل الفاتحة والمعوذتين* 

وبسعر معقول لو سمحتووووا ، الصور والاسعار علي الخاص

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا بلاك بيري بدون كيمرا..

----------


## @@اليتيمة @@

خواتي فالله محتاجة وحدة اتوفرلي العلب الشفافه الوسط للحلويات ضرووووووووووري اللي عندها صور اطرشلي عالخاص بسعر حلوووانتظركن

----------


## ستايلش جريل

*شخبارج *_^

بغيت أعرف من تاجرة اللي تبيع نفس هالجهاز مااااشاء الله بنات خالوتي خذن منها وااااااااايد تغير جسمهن بس خلال 10 ايام بس بنات خالوتي سافرن ما اقدر اسالهن ....

واللي تعرفها تخبرني ع الخاص 

وهذا صور الجهاز*

----------


## حزينة المساء

ابي مكياج

----------


## صفوويه

منووو تقدر توفر لي شرات هالشنطه 



او وين اقدر احصل شراتهاا ؟؟؟

----------


## مجروحة K

ابي شامبو ميتاال الاندونيسي

ضرووووووووووووووري

----------


## احتاجك..

> ابا بلاك بيري بدون كيمرا..

----------


## صفوويه

> ابي شامبو ميتاال الاندونيسي
> 
> ضرووووووووووووووري


أناا بعد أريد هالشاامبوووو ^^

----------


## ladyFatma

هلا بنات ... 
في تاجرة تقدر اتوفرلي عدسات solotica ؟؟ 

اللي تقدر بليييييز اتراسلني على الخاص

----------


## قمر الكتبي

ابا المحلول للحامل 
اللي تفحص فيه في الشهر الثاني وسعره ١٢٠بس مب مذكره اسم التاجره بليييييز ارياج

----------


## bntuae1

منوه لتقدر توفرلي لبس المهرج ‏

----------


## little kitten

مرحبا

احتاج صمغ الكرستالات القوي وكرستالات ملونه واصليه من كل الاحجام بأسعار معقوله

ضروري وايد انتظر الرد عالخاص

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

*أبي كفرات بلاك بيري اليديد التورش*

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا بلاك بيري بدون كيمرا

----------


## سلامــــة

السـلآم عليكم 

خواتي بغيت خلطات ,, كريمات تفتيح البشره بسرعه يعني 

وللسيولولايت والتشققات لبعد الولاده 

وتجاميل تضويق 
واي شي يخص البشرة 

اهم شي يفتح 

وللمنطقة الحساسه والابط بعد تفتيح 


ولو في خلطه تشد الكرش بعد زين 


وتشقير للجسم يبيض اهمممممم شي

اسودينا من الحمال


اممممممممم


بعد تفتيح الايدين والريول والرقبه 

المهم ايييييي شي يفيدني طرشوه صوبي


بليييييييز اباهن بسرعه لانه باقيلي اسبوعين ونص واطلع من الاربعين 

ابا اكون عرووووووووووووس

اهم شي مايضر الرضاااااااااااعه لاني ارضع

----------


## ريماس $

بناااااااااااااااات ليش محد يرد عليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ثالث مره انزل هذا الطلب بلييييييز ردو 

بغيت قطعه زرقه للمدرسه + قمصصاااااااااااااااااااااااان أبييييييييييييييض كششششششششخه 

اختي ف الثانويه ))))))) القطعه شوي غامجه ........ بلييييييييييييييز بناااااات ردو ..(حرااااااااااااام )

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

ابآ بلآك بيري بولد . . $

----------


## سلامــــة

خواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي بلييز كريمات تبيض للمنطقة الحساسه بس بسرعه تطلع النتيجة مب شهر شهرين

بلييييييييييييييز حبيباتي

----------


## كلي فـ ـخـ ـر

السلام عليكم
الغوالي بغيت فستان قياس سمووووووول لاني ضعيفة واااايد
تعبت وانا ادور ع فستان

----------


## همس قلبي

منو التاجرات الي تسوي بزم باسمااء ؟؟

----------


## سوارة

ابغي طاقات من سوق الجمله في دبي 

قطع استرش راقيه كل الالوان
قطع حرير ساتان راقيه كل الالوان 
دانتيلات فرنسيه وسويسريه 
كريستالات 
ولها عمولتها

----------


## عيون سيف

منو إاتروم إاتوفرلي فوآانيل وغتر عليهم شعـآار المـآاركـآات .. 
واله استكرات الحنى
وسموووحه ابي الرد على الخاصمع الاسعار بليز

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

بغيت الاستاااند الي على شكل شجرة صغيرة بس فرووعها بدون الاوراق

منو اتروم اتوفرلي ..

----------


## دلوعة كيوت

بغيييييت منو تسوي قمصان بيضا للمدرسة بسعر حلوو

و و و تسوي اكسسوآرات عليهن حروف ولا اسآمي ..

عـ الخاص بلييز مع الأسعار

----------


## أحلى ملك

*بنات فديتكن بغيت دمية أو عروسة ما تكون وااايد كبيرة حق بنوتة .... وشي ثانى يناسب ولد 


المهم يكونوا بيقروا قرآن وأفضل الفاتحة والمعوذتين* 

وبسعر معقول لو سمحتووووا ، الصور والاسعار علي الخاص

----------


## هنوده دبي

بغيت مانيكان .. ع الخاااص لو سمحتوو ,,

----------


## الريـم

مطلوب شنطه ماركة carlorino مب مستعمله

----------


## صفوويه

> ابي شامبو ميتاال الاندونيسي
> 
> ضرووووووووووووووري


مي توووووووووو 

ومنووو تقدر توفر لي شرات هالشنطه 



او وين اقدر احصل شراتهاا ؟؟؟

----------


## ورده خجلانه

منو بتوفر لي كريم الانوثة ( الخراز ) لتكبير الصدر
ضروووري

----------


## mooon shj

*اللي عندها شنط حلوه وعمليه 
تراسلني ع الخاص*

----------


## بيطوطة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كيف الحال انشاء الله بخير ياليت يالتاجرات تساعدوني الي عندها طاولة لاب توب بهالمواصفات لاتبخل علي 
* سهلة الحمل و يمكن وضعها في شنطة الاب توب
* قويه واصليه
* لها وضعيات كثيره مثلا ممكن استعمالها على الكنب, الارض , السرير
*لونها يكون فضي او اسود
ويسلموووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## شموخيهـ بطبعي

الغوالي اخواتي التاجرات منو اتبيع هديا تنفع اتكون هديه تخرج لصديقة ويا توصيل لها وجي

مممم القلادة المكتوب عليها اسم منو يسويها

----------


## جمانه خانو

ممكن حد من التاجرات اتوفر لي صوابين معطرة يسعر جيد من غالي

----------


## ×جامعيه×

اللي تبيع اساور ناعمة و حلوه 
تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## همس قلبي

الي عندها اكواب كانون تراسلني وتقولي اسعارها بلييييييييييز

----------


## كريستال

محتاجه مكياج بناي BN اللي تقدر توفر لي بأسعار حلوه تراسلني ..

----------


## ام سارة2011

فديتكم ابغي العاب زوجيه الاصليه منو عندها؟

----------


## فطيمة

بنات علقات الجديده اللى مكتوب عليها والوانها فسفوريه مال الموبيلات والتليفون السعر ارجوكم مع الصور وين التاجرة اللى تبيعها ابي منها باكر ضرورى او ورا باكر الصبح

----------


## bntuae1

لبس المهرج للحفلات الاطفال من يبيعه بليز اذا حد يقدر ايوفرلي اياه اباه ظروري

----------


## بنت بطي

*أبا ساعة شوجي الزرقاا 

ماركة Swatch
الكولكشن ice swatch 

اباهاا ضروري واللي تقدر من التاجرات توفرهاا لي 
اطرش لي على الخااااااااااص بليييييزز*

----------


## بنت بطي

وأباا هالعطوور بأسعاار حللوة

(1)
Pure Poison (white) for women 
100ML Eau De Parfum by Christian Dior

(2)
Bvlgari Jasmin Noir for women 
100 ML Eau De Parfum By Bvlgari


3
Black Xs for women


بغييتهم هدايا يعني بقراطييسهم 
ما عندي وقت اروح شوبيينننج هالفتررره اببدددد

----------


## عنابية جذابة

ابغي الفون الي يغييير الصوت ظروووووووووووووووووووووووري

----------


## أحلام الماسة

السلام عليكم تجورات 
إذا ممكن يغيت حد يوفر لي طقم أكواب الي يتغير لونها بالحرارة

----------


## umroda

مراحب مآ فيني أدور بين الصفحات بَّــًُـْْسَِْ ودي طلب لتجار اللانجيري أريد صور كوليكشنات يديدة بليز عالخاص وبعد أبغي إشوف صور عبايات قصات تنفع حق الدوامات

----------


## X.أم يعقوب.X

الله يخليكم إللي تعرف حد يسوي كب كيك

يطرش لي ع الخاص ضرووووري مع السعر

بلييييييييييييييز 

help me

----------


## ساحة القلم

أبغي فرامة البصل والثوم ، أذكر وحد ة من التاجرات تبيعه ليت حد يدلني عليه

----------


## العصا السحرية

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كيف الحال انشاء الله بخير ياليت يالتاجرات تساعدوني الي عندها طاولة لاب توب بهالمواصفات لاتبخل علي 
> * سهلة الحمل و يمكن وضعها في شنطة الاب توب
> * قويه واصليه
> * لها وضعيات كثيره مثلا ممكن استعمالها على الكنب, الارض , السرير
> *لونها يكون فضي او اسود
> ويسلموووووووووووووووووووو


نفس الطلب.....

----------


## موزه السويدي

*بنت حميتي ادور على بجايم سبونج بوب مقاس 5 سنين ( ولادي ) ..
وهي تبي من التاجرات اللي يطلبون من امريكا فقط .. الطلب واضح خواتي
واي تاجره بترسل شي غير مابرد عليها والسموحه ..*

----------


## ريماس $

بنات ابا نفس هذي الشنطه او يعني شبيه لها ( الفكره )نفس هذا المديلا( الاختي ))))) للمدرسه بنات الثانويه ............... بليييييييييييييييييز ردووو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 


 

ونفس هذا القميص بس لونه ابيض قياااااس 46 + ولي عندها اااا قمصاااااان للمدارس مديلات كشخه بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييز تراسلني ع الخااااااااص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بليييييييييييز 

ردووووووووووووو ؟...؟

----------


## عشقي اجرام

بنااااااااااااااااااااااااات ابا جهاز تصغير وتطويل الخشم 

وبسعر حلوووووووووووو 

بليييز بنااات اربيعتي تبااه ضرووووري ^^

----------


## انا وحبي

كب كيـــــــــــــــــــــك للضيافه وتكون التاجره من بوظبي بليــــــــــز

----------


## سكووون الليل

بغيت بيجايم قياس لارج .... حمالات او كت بدون كم
قطن مب حرير ( بناطلين مب برمودا ) + اسعار مناسبه 
متوفره فالامارات مافيني اتريا شحن وغيره 
رجاءا لا حد يراسلني والي طلبته مب متوفر عنده ... وشكرا

----------


## ونة خفوقي

*بغيت اسوي هديه للعروس*
*هديه مع تغليف*


*منوه من التاجرات يسون هدايا للعرااايس*

*ضروووري*

*مابا اسعار الغاليه*

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

بغيت تقريبن نفس هالاستاند منوووووووووووو عنده

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

وهي صح 

شي تاااااااااجرة كانت اتسوي تصميم فاتورة مع الطبااااااااعه بـ 100 جنهـ

منوووووووووو اتسوي

----------


## يا رب لك م

> *شخبارج *_^
> 
> 
> *


انا بعد ابااه

----------


## ( اماراتية )

منو تبيع عدسات باربي

ارجو انها تراسلني على الخاص

فقط عدسات باربي وارجو من بقية التاجرات عدم ازحام الرسائل الخاصة عندي بالدعايات

----------


## meshad

في تاجر كانت تبيع بنطلون سكيني في منه الذهبي و الوردي و الفضي 

ياريت تراسلني

----------


## حرم ريلهآ

صباح الخير عزيزاتي

بغيت حد يسوي لي باقة الفلوس // الباقه الي تكون فلوس على شكل ورد


الي تقدر ، تراسلني ع الخاص بلييز بسرعه

----------


## A & M

خـــــــواتــــــــــــي ،،

بغيت *مناكير اسلامي كل الالوان* ،،

الي عندها ياريت تراسلني ،،

وتسلمون = )

----------


## ملاك 2020

بغييت التاجرات اللى يبوعون قطع

----------


## أم مـوزان

منو من التاجرات ..تطلب من النت ابغي اطلب من موقع

----------


## الريـم

مطلوب شنطه ماركة carlorino

----------


## مها11

بنات من تقدر توفرلي بضاعه من خااارج الدوووله بلييييييزززز
اللي تقدر او تعرف حد يقدر ياريت تخبرنيييي

----------


## عنود الحب

> وهي صح 
> 
> شي تاااااااااجرة كانت اتسوي تصميم فاتورة مع الطبااااااااعه بـ 100 جنهـ
> 
> منوووووووووو اتسوي


انا بعد ابا .. بس ابا اشوف نموذج مع الاسعار وكل التفاصيل عالخاص برساله وحده .. واذا بغيت برد عالتاجره .. وثاااااااانكس

----------


## لحظة صمت!!

السلام عليكم 
بغيت العضوات إلي يبيعن كفرات السراير 

والسموحه

----------


## mimo2009

السلام عليكم و الرحمة ...*
بغيت اسألكم عن التاجرة الي تبيع سلاسل بأسامي و في منهم 
خواتم و حلقان ؛ الاسم يكون مزخرف و في لونين من السلسله
ذهبي و فضي بس الذهبي اكثر , الي عندها شي عن التاجرة 
لا تبخل علي لاني حابة اطلب شراته ؛ =)

----------


## ashash

> السلام عليكم 
> بغيت العضوات إلي يبيعن كفرات السراير 
> 
> والسموحه


نفس الطلب

----------


## بخيته تتقهوى

*بنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات بليييييييييييز مره شفت موضوع بالمول البرونزي
وحده تبيع فساتين بيت او جلااابيات .. فكتورية رومانية ...

ترااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااسلني لو سمحت  غير جييه مااا اباا .. 


ويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييينج ياا تاجره ...  شهر ادورج*

----------


## السيدة الحلوه

ممكن حد يوفر لي

ملابس داخلية طقم او فردي

بس يكون نوعيته زينه وباسعار مناسبة

----------


## STYLI5H

كريم تريتوسبوت 10 جرام 
ويفضل من العين  :Smile:

----------


## meshad

ابا جلابيات حق البيت يكون شيء راقي باسعار مناسبه

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

بغيت تقريبن نفس هالاستاند منوووووووووووو عنده
 

وهي صح 

شي تاااااااااجرة كانت اتسوي تصميم فاتورة مع الطبااااااااعه بـ 100 جنهـ

منوووووووووو اتسوي

----------


## غزولـ

آبي عطر غوتشي وسـآعة غوتشـي^^
لو سمحتوآ في آقرب وقـت آللي عندها تعلمني بسرررعه..

----------


## سميتك الغالي

السلام عليكم

بغيت التاجره اللي اتبيع عشبة عباة السيده 
على ما اعتقد اسمها ....رقة المشاعر 2007

----------


## سكووون الليل

ابغي حد يوفرلي bio oil الحجم الكبير 
منو تقدر توفرلي تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

ادور المشد الاندونيسي

ومنوه تبيع اطقم ضيافه.....ادور اشكال غريبه

----------


## o0oM_MaYeD

بليييييييييز اباااااااا المشد الاندونيسي الاصلي 
لي عندها اتراسلني ضرووووووووووووووووري...
بس الاصلي .......

----------


## بخيته تتقهوى

> *بنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات بليييييييييييز مره شفت موضوع بالمول البرونزي
> وحده تبيع فساتين بيت او جلااابيات .. فكتورية رومانية ...
> 
> ترااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااسلني لو سمحت  غير جييه مااا اباا .. 
> 
> 
> ويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييينج ياا تاجره ...  شهر ادورج*

----------


## (ا)(ح)(ب)(ك)

اباا شباااصات بس يكوونن كيووت .. وراقيات .‘

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

بغيت تقريبن نفس هالاستاند منوووووووووووو عنده



وهي صح 

شي تاااااااااجرة كانت اتسوي تصميم فاتورة مع الطبااااااااعه بـ 100 جنهـ

منوووووووووو اتسوي

----------


## حلاوة مصاص

منكيييير اسلااااامي كل الالوااااااان

----------


## كتكوته عسل

ابي وحده توفر لي عدسات تراي كلر بسعر حلو

----------


## angel of love

اللي عندها قمصان نوم يديده وحلوه اطرشلي الصور على الخاص وباسعار معقوله

----------


## 8نوف8

السلام عليكم

أريد التاجرات اللي يبيعن أكواب عدسة كاميرة الكانون والنيكون

----------


## ماسة الذوق

ابغي كريم تفتيح وتنظيف الويه 

بليز تاجرات ابغي شي مضمون واييب نتيجه

----------


## A & M

صباحكن خير ،،

بغيت زيت اللوز المر الاصلي 100% ،،

الي عندها تراسلني ..

----------


## دار ثيبان

بغيت المرضعه السحرية ضروري

----------


## احلى من العسل

مرحبا الغاليات شحالكن

بغيت مفارش للسرير للمرابي وجلابيات للمرابي

----------


## MOON_AD

اريد جلابيات للبيت

----------


## مزون الغلا

ابي وحدة توفرلي عدسات تراي كلر 


ضرووووووووووووري ابي اكثر من لون من هالماركه

----------


## احتاجك..

منوالتاجرة اللي كانت تبيع المسرح المنزلي +عدسات كيمرة كانون؟؟

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

بغيت تقريبن نفس هالاستاند منوووووووووووو عنده



وهي صح 

شي تاااااااااجرة كانت اتسوي تصميم فاتورة مع الطبااااااااعه بـ 100 جنهـ

منوووووووووو اتسوي

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا بلاك بيري بدون كيمرا..

----------


## يتيمة أبوها حي

أريد وحده اتسويلي هدية لمولود بنوته 
مافيني ع لفة المولات

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي نقابات المطاط ( نقاب المطعم ) ابي كمية ...

----------


## أحلام الماسة

من فضلكم

بغيت سجادات الجيب مع الأسعار من فضلكم

----------


## دلوعة كيوت

بغييت حد يسوي لي مثل هالملفات اللي تكون الأوراق شفافة للكولج ..

يعني يكون مغلف بشكل حلوو 




[IMG]http://www.********.com/vb/nupload/1478_1188524806.jpg[/IMG]





اللي عندها شي مميز و حلو تراسلني ع الخاص مع الصور + الأسعار

و اهم شي سعره معقوول ^^

----------


## m.dxb88

بغيت حـد يوصلنـي بـآقة ورد ولا كيكة ميلاد للـدووحـة؟!

----------


## ladyR

السلام عليكم 

ادور ع تاجره كانت تبيع كب كيك بحركات حلوة ومميزة ....

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

فديتكم بنات
اابا التاجره اللي تبيع مسحات الطهاره بالمسك
بشتري منها كميه فابا سعر مناسب

اللي بتكون اقل سعر بشتري منها ع طووول

الصور والاسعار اهم شيء ع الخاص

----------


## بنت اشحفان

الة استكرات الحنة ضروري بنات

----------


## أم اليازيه 2

خواتي بليز ابغي وحده تسوي كب كيك بأشكال حلوه وطعم رووعه 

بشرط الكيك نفسه ماتكون الكيكه العاديه الي هي تكون شوكلت ساده او فانيليا ساده 

الي ابغيها الكيكه الي تكون مكس واحيانآ يحشونها بكريما ( مابا الكيك التقليدي )


بليييييز ظروووري لاني دورت لين لاعت جبدي فالمول البرونزي ومالقيت ^^

----------


## ريماس $

http://im.gulfup.com/2010-12-22/12929985131.jpg

بنات ابا من هذا الوشن للايد من بدي شوب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ منوه تقدر توفره لي ............ 

url=http://www.gulfup.com/][/url] 
ابا نفس هذي الشنطه او قريبه منها يعني بس حبيت اراويكم الفكره ........... ابا شنطة لبنات الثانوية 
((((((((( اختي )))))))))))))))))))))))) 

وقميص نفس هذا بس لونه ابيض .http://im.gulfup.com/2010-12-22/12929985551.jpg

بلييييييييييييز لا طنشون ............. محد رد عليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ..CuteEyes..

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...

وين اقدر احصل الجهاز اللي من خلاله اسمع صوت نبضات الجنين؟؟؟
افيدوني لو سمحتوا

شكرا

----------


## شوق وليد

منو يقدر يوفرلي زي تنكري للاطفال على شكل ((فراشه))
والعصا المضيئه معاها..

البنت عمرها 10 سنين..

ضرووووووووووووووري لو سمحتن

----------


## The Dream

بغييييت شاالات او جاكيتااان دلع وحلووه للبرررد .. 
ضروووري

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

فديتكم بنات
اابا التاجره اللي تبيع مسحات الطهاره بالمسك
بشتري منها كميه فابا سعر مناسب

اللي بتكون اقل سعر بشتري منها ع طووول

الصور والاسعار اهم شيء ع الخاص

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

بغيت تقريبن نفس هالاستاند منوووووووووووو عنده



وهي صح 

شي تاااااااااجرة كانت اتسوي تصميم فاتورة مع الطبااااااااعه بـ 100 جنهـ

منوووووووووو اتسوي

----------


## فوآغي

بناات عندي عزيمه فخمه عالاسبوع الياي

يالسه ادور على فستاان يكون سمبل وراص ع الجسم

او جلابيه فخمه بس ماحصلت 


انا وزني 59 وطولي 166
البس سمول وميديم احيانا .. 

اللي تروم تساعدني

تتواصل وياي عالخاص .. 

بليز ضروري بناات

----------


## هنوده دبي

منووو تقدر اتوفر لي عدسات SOLOTICA

----------


## طموحي غير .

منو من التاجرات اتبيــــــع شيل بيضة فيها اشكال الماركات مثل ( لويس فينتون - شانيل..... الخ ) او ادليني على المكااان اللي يبيعون مثل هاالشيل .

----------


## STYLI5H

> كريم تريتوسبوت 10 جرام 
> ويفضل من العين



جاري البحث  :Big Grin:

----------


## عذبة باحساسي

السلام عليكم
منو تصمم قمصان طويله للسفر مع كم طويل نفس الستايل الكويتي 
اللي يكون للركب 
ابيهم ضروري للسفر 
و ابي بناطلين استريج ينفع لوحده فال90
مابي اللي اين مووول صغار جنهم بيب و تقولون لي تتوسع لا ابي شي للقياس الكبير

----------


## mis-crochet

مكينة استكرات الحنــا...

مع السعـــر...

----------


## أم منصور5

منو التاجرة اللي تبيع اكياس التخرين للكفرات والجاكيتات

----------


## الهفآيف}-

بغيت علب سويتات شرات هالصور . . 
السموحه من راعية الصوره 



والقاعده تكون الوان يعني مابا لون واحد ابا كذا لون . . 

وبغيت شرات هالبوكس 


وبعد بغيت شرات هالجاكيت لون اسود . . 



ارخص سعر بتعامل وياها . . 
يلا شدو همتكم . .

----------


## أميرة الــورد

عدسات يومية... نظر ...ملونه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


من توفرها ياتاااااااجراااات ....وينكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عالم

> مكينة استكرات الحنــا...
> 
> مع السعـــر...


تفس الطلب

----------


## مارية المهيري

ابغي كفرات بلاك بيري بولد حلووة او الاستكرات

----------


## ام المزيون

أدور عالتاجره 
نبضي استغفاري 
اللي تقدر تطرشلي رابط ملفها بكون شاكره لها

----------


## مـــاروكو

السلام عليكم
التاجرات اللي يبيعن لانجري بغيت وحدة تراسلني ع الخاص وبقولها ع طلبي بس ابا ضروري قبل نهاية هالشهر وتكون اسعارها مقبولة وانا جادة...

----------


## نصابو

مرحب خواتيه
اللـــه لاهانكن ابا وحده تسوي لي سيديات قران حق توزيعات بنت ختيه 
اممممم ابا مال 40 سي دي
وابا ينكتب اسم بنت اختي على السي دي نفسه 
بسعرررر معقوووووول اوك 
وشكرااا

----------


## بخيته تتقهوى

آي فون 4 أور 3
يديد 
أبــــــــــــــــآ آي باد صيني بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## السيدة الحلوه

غالياتي


ابغي فكس اللي ايبونه من تايلند للكبار او الصغار


حد يقدر يوفره لي

----------


## شيخه العيم

ابي اي شيء يخفف الوزن حبوب او شاي بلييييز التاجرات وينكم

----------


## sweeeet

ابا جوتي كعب فندي ( اصلي ) 
وابا محفظه فندي الكبيره ( اصليه )

----------


## ريماس $

خوااااااااااااتي ... بغيت خلطة لتسمين (تمتن )))))) .................. وياريت فيها مكسراااااااااات لاني احبه خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ............... تراسلني ع الخااااااااااااااص

----------


## mis-crochet

*ابغي فــوط...*  
**
*شرات هذي بس تكون بلون واحد*

*وياليت يكون بسعر الجمله..* 
*لاني ابخذ كمية.. او اللي تعرف وين يبيعون تخبرني..*
*تقبلو تحياتي..*

----------


## جوري@العين

حبوبات عندي قائمة واللي عندها أو اللي تعرف منو عندها من التاجرات تحط لي الرابط فالخاص... 
وربي يجزيكن كل خير ويوسع عليكن فالرزق... 

هذي القائمة:
1- ماكينة الكوي بالبخار 

2- جهاز (نونو) لإزالة الشعر

3- تصنيع كيكة حسب الطلب 

4- توزيعات (أباها فخمة لبعد الأربعين)

5- جهاز تركيب ولصق الاكسسوارات

6- تغليف هدايا+تنسيق ورد (فالعين)

7- خبيرة مكياج وتسريحات (فالعين)





(( لا إله إلا انت سبحانك...إني كنت من الظالمين ))

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا هالعطر الاصلي.. بسعر مناسب..

بنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات ابا الاصلي فقط..

----------


## A & M

خــــــــــواتي،،

بغيت مناكير اسلاميه زجاجها ع شكل ورده ،،

الي عندها تراسلني ..

----------


## اصايل الشامسي

خواتي بغيت ملابس مدرسه للصف الثاني 
اللون الاخضر اذا تعرفنه لون اخضر كامل مب مريول كندورة 
بس موديل يكون حلو 
اسمحلي والله عشان ظروفي الخاصه ما اقدر اسير افصل حق بنتي 
فأي تاجرة تقدر توفره لي ياريت لو تراسلني على الخاص وانا بعطيها التفاصيل 
وجزيتن خيرا

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي
blackberry torch
بلاك بيري تورج

----------


## حدي دلوعه

ابا استكرات حنا حلوووووووه

----------


## تعبت أشكي

السلام عليكم 

خواتي بغيت لبس الصلاه ( يكون قطعه وحدة )

اتمني السعر يكون بحدود ال50 لاني ابغي 7 لربيعاتي خريجات وميزانيتي محدودة جدا 

هذي الهدية الوحيده المناسبة واللي ممكن اتم 

بليز ابغيهن عندي قبل 31- 12 - 2010

----------


## سكووون الليل

في تاجره ويانا فالمنتدى توفر *افرولات للبيبي مكي وغيره* وضيعت رابطها 
الي يعرف رابطها او اذا هي شخصيا شافت طلبي ياليت تراسلني عالخاص وشكرا

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا بلاك بيري بدون كيمرا
وبعد الاستيديو المنزلي للكانون+ عدسات لكيمرتي (كانون) بناااااااااات ابا عدسات كيمرا مب الكوب اللي على شكل عدسة^^

----------


## قلبي سعيد

ابغي كفرات كششخه للأيفون 4 باسعار معقوله

----------


## Miss-Kuwait

مرحبا 

بغيت كبت ( خزانه)

----------


## وهج الخيال

اللي بتسافر ماليزيا اباها اتوفرلي شي من هناك 
واللي تقدر اتوفرلي جهاز الديرما رول بكل انواعه بس يكون الاصلي مع طريقة عمل كل واحد منهم وياريت يكون بالعربي

----------


## أحلام علي

كب كييييييييك للشارجة وماقدر استلمهم الا الويكند

^^

ابا كب كيك

مابا الكريمة الي فيها دريم ويب

يعيبني الجاهز مال الجكعية او هال الي كله شكر والوان

----------


## قلبي سعيد

ابغي كفرات كششخه للأيفون 4 باسعار معقوله

----------


## كريستال

مكياج ماركة بناي BN

----------


## الفرآشه

سبق وحطيت موضوع ومحد ردي لي فمنتدى ساعدوني


تاجرات اللي يبيعون جاي العافيه فالاماراات او راك او التاجرات 


بليز تراسلني بغيته ضروي

----------


## غربة مشاعر2

مين تقدر توفرلي جهاز ليزر منزلي لازالة الشعر
اظن اسمه 
ايوسايكا
بسعر معقول 
في الانتظار

----------


## السيدة الحلوه

التاجرات اللي يبيعون شنط من الصين اوهونغ كونغ


في شنط معينه ابغيها والالوان معينه ابغيها 


اتمتى يراسلوني مع الصور والاسعار

----------


## mnasi

بناات منو تعرف حد من التاجراات بتسوي ولا تبيع كحل للاطفاال المولودين لان كحل السووق يقولون فيه ماده الرصاص

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

> بغيت تقريبن نفس هالاستاند منوووووووووووو عنده
> 
> 
> 
> وهي صح 
> 
> شي تاااااااااجرة كانت اتسوي تصميم فاتورة مع الطبااااااااعه بـ 100 جنهـ
> 
> منوووووووووو اتسوي


 
جاري البحث

----------


## البآرونهــ

طلب من التاااجرااات اللي بيسوون تصفيه على بضايع عندهن تراااسلني ..
لأني ناويه افتح تجاره بين اهلي وربيعاتي .. ويكوون أسعااارهن معقوله لأن راااس المال اللي ببدا فيه قليل ..

موفقااات أن شاااء الله

----------


## fifi_girl

هلا خواتي بغيت وحدة تسويلي محشي و توصل للمناطق الغربيه .. وبغيت بعد وحدة تسويلي كب كيك مرة جفت موضوع تسوي اشكال بلاك بيري فيسز بليييز راسليني لو شي توصيل للغربية بعد ،، انا داشة من الايفون عسب جي ماقدر ادور المواضيع لا تنسوون راسلو  :Big Grin:

----------


## $$ أم سعود $$

بغيت باترونات خياطة

----------


## اصايل الشامسي

ردو علي 
خواتي بغيت ملابس مدرسه للصف الثاني 
اللون الاخضر اذا تعرفنه لون اخضر كامل مب مريول كندورة 
بس موديل يكون حلو 
اسمحلي والله عشان ظروفي الخاصه ما اقدر اسير افصل حق بنتي 
فأي تاجرة تقدر توفره لي ياريت لو تراسلني على الخاص وانا بعطيها التفاصيل 
وجزيتن خيرا

----------


## MOON_AD

مرحبا خواتي 

اريد سجاد الجيب الماركات بس بسعر الجمله والتاجره تكون في الامارات

اريد 100 حبه

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا بلاك بيري بدون كيمرا ضرووووووووووووووووري

----------


## السيدة الحلوه

التاجرات اللي يبيعون شنط من الصين اوهونغ كونغ


في شنط معينه ابغيها والالوان معينه ابغيها 


اتمتى يراسلوني مع الصور والاسعار

----------


## فوآغي

مطلوب بلاك بيري تورج 

ضروووووووووووري

----------


## دلوعة1

ابا كفرات بلاك بيري التورج

----------


## يتيمة أبوها حي

أريد اي تاجرة تقدر تطلبلي من مواقع ملابس للبيبي وطبعا تاخذ عمولتها

----------


## علـآآآيه

ابي المفارش المضيئه 
اللي فيها اشعار وكلام حلو لليله رومنسيه خخخخ ^^

----------


## الساهيه

ابغي هديه رجالية بس تكون شي مبتكر للسنة الجديدة....و يكون السعر مب اكثر من 1000 درهم مع التغليف

----------


## sweeeet

بغيت ؟؟؟

تحاميل الملح مع قشر الرمان

----------


## الناعمة_999

مرحبا بنات 
بلييز الي تسوي اطقم النفاس تراسلني 

ابا اطقم كامله .. سرير البيبي والفرش والمدس وكل شي .. والجلابيه 

الي تسوي اطقم النفاس اطرش لي صور من شغلها بليز والسموحه

----------


## فوآغي

مطلوب بلاك بيري تورج

ضروري

----------


## ام المزيون

بعيت التاجره 
نبضي استغفاري

----------


## سلة فواكه 333

بغيت الزيوت العطرية اللي تنحط فالبانيو ،، انا كنت يايبة من بريطانيا زيوت عطرية بغرش طواال وحلوات وتخليج ريلاكس وتسترخين وبغيت منهم ،، منو تقدر توفر لي طبعا ابى شي مب موجود فالبلاد

----------


## كتكوته21

ابا الي تبيع مشقر الجسم الي يخلي شعر جسم لونه ابيض

----------


## wooow

ابا قمصان كورية

----------


## دبه كتكوته

*السلام عليكم

ابا وحده تروم تشتري لي سامان من موقع لاني ماعرف الاجرائات وكيف الدفع اون لاين

*

----------


## ام ناصر^^

مرحبا 
بغيت تاجره تطلبلي من موقع صيني

----------


## سمـ الروح ــا

السلام عليك ورحمةالله وبركاته 



لو سمحتوا بغيت تصميم عن الصحة ...


مصمم من فوتوشوب ...فمن تقدر تسوي لي وبطرش لها رصيد تراسلني على الخاص

ضروري فديتكن
والسموحة

----------


## Ms.3wash

ستيكرات حنا بشكل رسوم مثل سبونج بوب او هلوو كيتي .. شفت بنت صغيرة مسوية ع ايدها وحبيته وااايد
لو حد يقدر يوفره لي ...

----------


## وجودي غير

بنات لييز

ابا التاجر اللي تطبع ع الورد كلام 
وعلى الفوط 

ماذكر اسمها بليييز اللي تعرف نكها اطرشلي ع الخاص
ضرووووووووررري

----------


## %Atheer%

ابا لاب توب بحدود ال 1000درهم ضروري ضروري هاليومين

----------


## $$ أم سعود $$

ابي تاجرة تطلب لي من النت ضروري

----------


## دبه كتكوته

السلام عليكم

ابا وحده تروم تشتري لي سامان من موقع لاني ماعرف الاجرائات وكيف الدفع اون لاين

----------


## Nany_m

ابي المشد الاندونيسي بلييييز

----------


## Nany_m

ابي الملال الصغيره مع الغطاء خذت من عند وحده وماذكر اسمها
ممكن تساعدوني

----------


## البآرونهــ

شفت مره ف توقيع وحده من التاااجراات مأأذكر منو هي ..

عطر فراااش في دبه مسااافي وكان لونه وردي ^^

ياليت اللي تعرفها منو هي تخبرني

----------


## جوري 2

ياتاجرات ابغي عطر غوتشي اليديد وعطر اسكادا واباهم مغلفين واصليات

----------


## %Atheer%

*ابا لاب توب بحدود ال 1000درهم ضروري ضروري هاليومين*

----------


## Gorgey

هلا خواتي ابا من بزارات بنت الطموح بس ما لقيتها 

اي حد عندها الرابط ترسله لي بليز 

ا

----------


## فوآغي

مطلوب بلاك بيري تورج

----------


## The Dream

ابي شنطة مااااااركة بس تكوون اصلية واللي تخدعني بتقليد حسابها عند ربها
وافضل تكون لويس فلتون ديور او شانيل بس مب بربري

ضروووري

وابي جاااكيتااات دلع للكلية

----------


## الشهد 2004

الة استكرات الحنا

----------


## بنت زعل

السلام عليكم 
ادور الاستيكر حق الحنا

----------


## الشهد 2004

شنطة مكياج بليتاااااااااااااااااااااات

----------


## المخفيه

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته....
ادور التاجره الي تبيع متر الليزر

----------


## جمانه خانو

السلام عليكم بغيت بودرة بن ناي 
البودرة متوفرة عند تاجرة اسبرنسيا بس المشكلة انا 
ابي اشوف صورة البودرة عسب اعرف لوني ممكن وحدة اتوفر لي
بس ابي اشوف الصورة

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي مخمريه للشعر

ريحتها روووووووووووعه وخنييييييينه ..

----------


## ريم2002

هلا ,,, بنات بغيت نفس هالجهاز الكل اهلي يمدحونه منوه تقدر توفر لي ....

----------


## حلآ آلحور

مرحبآآآ

بغيت توزيعآت طلوع بنآتيهـ..

ويآريت تعرضون لي صور...،

آتريآآآ آلرد ف أقرب وقت,,

----------


## أحلى ملك

> ابا قمصان كورية


نفس الطلب بس يكونون طوال ووسيعين 
وبكم وثلث كم

----------


## جليسة القمر25

هلا حبوبات 
بغيت توزيعات للعرس تكون حلوة وراقية ياليت تفيدوووني؟؟؟؟

----------


## الشهد 2004

المشقر الشفاف

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا ملابس اطفال
بنات بعمر 3 سنوات و السعر ما 100 درهم و نازل....

*

اولاد سنه و نفس الاسعار...

----------


## (ا)(ح)(ب)(ك)

:55:  *.. ابا قماطات بالكرووووشيه ..*  :55:

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

تيشرتات سادة لون اسود وردي بني ابيض اي لون اهم شيء سااااااااااااااادة بسعر الجملة ابغي كمية بليييييييييييييييز بسرعة التفاهم والصور على الخاص

----------


## Miss-Kuwait

مرحبا 
ابي كبت ( خزانه )

----------


## سويت فرند

منو من التاجرات تبيع اطقم شراشف او كفرات صناعه ايطاليه مابا كوري او صيني 

وابا بحدود 500-800

الي عندها من تاجرات تتواصل ويي عالخاص

----------


## dream^^

السلام عليكم 
منو تقدر توفرلي المنطاد العجيب

----------


## ورده نرجس

بنات اللّـــِھ يخليكم بغيت توزيعات جاهزه لمولوده يعني بنت 
أو هديه بناتيه بأسرع وقت ممكن

----------


## ام ناصر^^

بغيت تاجره تطلبلي من موقع صيني ياليت اللي تقدر تتواصل وياي عالخاااااص

----------


## ريم2002

> هلا ,,, بنات بغيت نفس هالجهاز الكل اهلي يمدحونه منوه تقدر توفر لي ....


*اكرر الطلب ........دخيلكن أهلي محتشرين عليه*

----------


## أم شهد2010

الة استكرات الحنااااااااء

----------


## بنت القيواني

عاجل بغيت ملال بو غطايا 
حاولت أراسل التاجرة ام كاكي وماترد علي
وين أقدر أحصل الملال

----------


## قلبي حزيين

هلا حبوبات
بلييييز باغية التاجرات اللي يبيعن نعول كعوب راقية وحلوة
اما محصلة كذا وحدة لكني باغية اشوف باجي التاجرات عسب كنت اشوفهنقبل لكن يختفون عني

----------


## كل شي

السلام عليكم 

خواتي 

عندي مناسبتين وحده توزيعات لعرس خويتي صديقة عمري ربي يسعدها 

والثانيه لبت اخوي الصغيره بيسون لها عزيمة الشفاء وبينادون كل اطفالنا وإللي بالمدرسه معاها 
اهيا بالصف الاول ابتدائي




تاجرات ابي توروني نماذج توزيعات مابي وحده تقول عندي روحي دوري 

وابي اعرف سعر الحبه الوحده كم بيطلع عليي 

يليت تكون شغلات حلوه وغريبه 


انا نااااااااااطرتكم

----------


## روح بسمة

بنـــــــــاات .. عيااايز  :Big Grin: 


*ابا تاجرات يسوون اكلات حلوووووة ..*
عندي عزيمه يوم الخميس وتلاحقووووني بليز ^^"

انتظـــــــــركم  :Smile:

----------


## بـنـوتـه

بناات انا ادور على تاجره تبيع حامل المعجون .. ياريت اللي تعرف اي تاجره تخبرني ..

----------


## روح ..!

السلام عليكم بنات 
ابي فساتين سايز ميديوم للبيع
و بأسعار معقولة
فساتين طويلة او قصيره مب مشكله

----------


## غلا M

السلام عليكم ..

الغوالي ابغي اطلب من النت ..

وبغيت وسيطه هي اللي تطلب لي وتفكني من العباله ..

اللي تعرف لا تبخل عليه محتاجتنها ضروري خلال هاليومين ..

واهم شيء تكون مجربه وموثوقه لان المبلغ مب شوي اللي بيطرش ..

والسموحه منكن اترياكن تفيدين ويزاكن الله الف خير ..

----------


## rejawe

ابا وحده تصمم لي شعار بسعر حلو مابا اسعار مبالغ فيها و اذا عيبني السعر بطلب تصميم بطاقة اعمال بعد

و شكرا

----------


## بنت ديره

ابا وحخدة تطلب لي من النت
عمولتها مب وايد لاني بطلب منها دوم

----------


## ريماس $

منوه تقدر توفرلي هذا الجوتي قياس 40 ضررووووووري ............

----------


## دلوعة راشد

منوه من التاجرات تتعامل مع دول امريكا لاني ادور بلاك بيري نازل عندهم ولو سمحتن توفرولي اياه هم نوعين قولولي اي نوع متوفر واي لوووون 
الاول بلاك بيري ستايل 9670 هذا رقمه وهذي صورته


والثاني بلاك بيري فليب رقمه 8220

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

منوه تبيع المش الاندونيسي

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

ابغي مدس للبيبي يكون ماااركه اصليه

----------


## فجر النواعم

بغيت ملابس اطفال عمر 4 سنوات ما تتعدى 100 درهم

----------


## الشهد 2004

شنطة مكياج بليتااااااااات

----------


## إيمان العلي

منو تقدر توفر لي هالمنتج ويكون السعر بحدود المعقول أنا شفته في موقع من المواقع سعره 70 درهم

----------


## دلوعة راشد

محد رد عليه من التاجراااات وينكن ياحلواااااات ولا حد يقولي منوه التاجره اللي تتعامل مع مواقع امريكيه

----------


## The Dream

بنااااات بلييييز اللي عندهاااااا مواقع لاثاث البيت والاكسسوارت والحركات تقووولي ضروووري لاني 
يالسة أثث بيتي .. لااتقولون لي امااازون لاني ماشوف في حركات اكسسوار ثريات واللي شافت تعطيني الرابط ^^

----------


## ام سمسمة

لو سمتحوا منو التاجره اللي تبيع العود في غرشة التانج
ابا اطلب ضروري

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

ادور علي كروشيه للمواليد

----------


## ςυτеγа

اريد مسحات الطهاره

----------


## سلامــــة

* مرحباااا*

*خواتي ابغي حبوب سيبوتيرم الي عندها تتواصل وياي على الخاص*

*او اي شي ينزل الوزن وبسرعه*

----------


## noooralain

آلة استيكرات الحنة
مع الشكر
واللي حصلتها تخبرنا

----------


## fifi_girl

خواتي الي تسوي آكلات و توصل المنطقة الغربية ترمسني *

----------


## نسيم الأمل

منو من التاجرات تبيغ فساتين فكتوريه للبنوتات من عمر 5-6 سنوات لمناسبات كبيره ؟؟

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

اله المنكير والبدكير

----------


## حــــلاوه

الغاليات ابا كوب نيكون بسعر حلو ^^ ويكون متوفر عند التاجرة

----------


## SRZ

*أروااج توم فووورد*

----------


## أسيرة حزني

اشحالكم خووواتى فديتكم وين اقدر احصل هالشامبو مع البلسم الى تعرف او تقدر توفره لى تراسيلنى 

shampoo teknia من شركه LAKME

http://www.hairsupermarket.com/picture/view/id/20/

والسموحه منكم

----------


## مريووومه

ابي ليقنز ساده

----------


## sweeeet

> لو سمتحوا منو التاجره اللي تبيع العود في غرشة التانج
> ابا اطلب ضروري




ابا شراته ؟؟؟

----------


## MOON_AD

طلب مستعجل 
*
خبيرات الفوتوشوب اريد تصمصم مثل لبروشور بس مو تقسيم البروشور على ورق ِA4 من وراا وجدام 

واذا تقدر توفرلي خدمة الطباعة يكون احسن اريد عشره الف نسخة بس اريدهم بسعر حلو 

الي بتراسلني اتمنى تراويني نموذج لو واااحد من شغلها*

----------


## إيمان العلي

> منو تقدر توفر لي هالمنتج ويكون السعر بحدود المعقول أنا شفته في موقع من المواقع سعره 70 درهم

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

هلا بنات الي عندها خلطه لتطويل الرموش + تجارب البنات

بليييييز بنات..

----------


## طموحي غير .

> منو من التاجرات اتبيــــــع شيل بيضة فيها اشكال الماركات مثل ( لويس فينتون - شانيل..... الخ ) او ادليني على المكااان اللي يبيعون مثل هاالشيل .


بليز ردوا علي بسرعة .

----------


## فوآغي

بلاك بيري تورج

سلسلة ايد فندي او اي ماركه ماعادا أقنـر

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي التااااجرة بنت الصحراااء اللي عندها الرااابط ترسله لي الله يخليكم ابي اطلب بخوور من عندها

----------


## malak_4ever

منو عندها بزم بالأسامي؟...

اللي عندها تطرش الصور والسعر

والسعر يكون معقووووول

----------


## دلوعة راشد

ابا هالفون بعده مانزل في الامارات بس برع نازل منوه تقدر توفرلي اياااااه اكييييد وتقولي السعر بالكامل على الخاص

----------


## ام خليفة

بودرة يوليس لازالة الشعر 

بليز بناااات ضرورري

----------


## بنت الصحراء

> ابا هالفون بعده مانزل في الامارات بس برع نازل منوه تقدر توفرلي اياااااه اكييييد وتقولي السعر بالكامل على الخاص


روعه ممكن السعر
بغيت أعرف سعره

----------


## أحلام الماسة

السلام عليكم

بغيت قهوة مطحونة لا سودا ولا بيضا بغيتها بنية مع الهيل والزعفران

بغيت كيلو واذا عجبتني بطلب غيرها

رجاءا ما ابغي قهوة مغشوشة بالصبغة ابا شي طيب وريحتها خنينة

----------


## دلوعة راشد

هلا التاجرات الشطورات لو سمحتن ابا تاجره تبيع كل الاشيء الرومنسيه انا حصلت بعض التاجرات فيه عندهم بس ناقص اشياء عندهم واسعارهم متفاوته معنه نفس المنتج ابي تاجره شطوره عندها اشياء الليله الرومنسيه مثل البتلات وورود البانيوم والمفرش المضئ والبالونات وليتات سبورت للبانيوم يعني مكملاااااات الليالي الرووومنسيه وبسعر حلوووووووووو ومش مبالغ فيه يالله اللي عندها تطرشلي على الخاص

----------


## كتكوته21

> هلا التاجرات الشطورات لو سمحتن ابا تاجره تبيع كل الاشيء الرومنسيه انا حصلت بعض التاجرات فيه عندهم بس ناقص اشياء عندهم واسعارهم متفاوته معنه نفس المنتج ابي تاجره شطوره عندها اشياء الليله الرومنسيه مثل البتلات وورود البانيوم والمفرش المضئ والبالونات وليتات سبورت للبانيوم يعني مكملاااااات الليالي الرووومنسيه وبسعر حلوووووووووو ومش مبالغ فيه يالله اللي عندها تطرشلي على الخاص



نفس طلب

وابا وحده تطلب لي من ويب سايت

----------


## _رجاها_

هلا بنات

بغيت اتواصل ويا التاجرات اللي يبيعون ملابس الرضع اللي باشكال الجزرة والحيوانات وما شابه 
وبعد في تاجرة كانت تبيع مثلهم بس شغل سنارة وكورشيه وااااااااااااايد كيوت

ضيعت اسم التاجرة ...يارب تشوف هالتاجرة طلبي وتراسلني

----------


## حشوووره

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواتي الغاليات التاجرات بغيت منكم فساتين بنات حق الاعراس احيد تاجره اسمها دلوعة ابوها تبيع فساتين بس ما لقيتها الي تبيع اوعندها فكرها عن اماكن بيع الفساتين تخبرني بلييز

----------


## ~ كلي فخر~

بغيت شنط الظهر مال الأسكول

يكون أشكالهن حلوة ..

وين القاهن فيـ ستي مردف في آي محل و و و إذا حد يبيعن 

ردوو عليه بليييز >.<

----------


## روح بسمة

بنــــــــــــاات أتذكر وحده من التاجرات تبيع قمصان بولو للريايل ..

فممكن لو سمحتوا ابا رابط موضوعها ولا اسمها ؟؟!!

----------


## كينونه

> ابا هالفون بعده مانزل في الامارات بس برع نازل منوه تقدر توفرلي اياااااه اكييييد وتقولي السعر بالكامل على الخاص



أنا بعد ابا نفسه..
واااايد حلوووو..

----------


## دلوعة راشد

هلا التاجرات الشطورات لو سمحتن ابا تاجره تبيع كل الاشيء الرومنسيه انا حصلت بعض التاجرات فيه عندهم بس ناقص اشياء عندهم واسعارهم متفاوته معنه نفس المنتج ابي تاجره شطوره عندها اشياء الليله الرومنسيه مثل البتلات وورود البانيوم والمفرش المضئ والبالونات وليتات سبورت للبانيوم يعني مكملاااااات الليالي الرووومنسيه وبسعر حلوووووووووو ومش مبالغ فيه يالله اللي عندها تطرشلي على الخاص

----------


## سكووون الليل

ابغي رقم اتصالات بسعر مناسب جدا ... باسرع وقت ممكن

----------


## ه.ة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




السلام عليكم ...........


شحااااالكن ؟؟


الغااااااااليااات انا ابغي توزيعات للعرس 
مشاء الله عندنا هني في المنتدى وايد تاجرات يسون توزيعات ياليت يراسلني ...

----------


## **عاشقة الفردوس

[QUOTE=بنت الصحراء;27640618
قتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دلوعة راشد 

ابا هالفون بعده مانزل في الامارات بس برع نازل منوه تقدر توفرلي اياااااه اكييييد وتقولي السعر بالكامل على الخاص
روعه ممكن السعر

[/QUOTE]

----------


## **عاشقة الفردوس

> أنا بعد ابا نفسه..
> واااايد حلوووو..


إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دلوعة راشد 

ابا هالفون بعده مانزل في الامارات بس برع نازل منوه تقدر توفرلي اياااااه اكييييد وتقولي السعر بالكامل على الخاص

أنا بعد ابا نفسه..
واااايد حلوووو..

----------


## الشهد 2004

حد من التاجرات تقدر توفرلي من هالموقعيييييييييييين؟؟

http://astore.amazon.co.uk/dolally-21


http://www.shopeezee.co.uk/

----------


## نوفانا

السلام عليكم 
ابي حد تطلب لي من مواقع امريكيه بليييييييييييييييييز

----------


## دلوعة راشد

هلا التاجرات الشطورات لو سمحتن ابا تاجره تبيع كل الاشيء الرومنسيه انا حصلت بعض التاجرات فيه عندهم بس ناقص اشياء عندهم واسعارهم متفاوته معنه نفس المنتج ابي تاجره شطوره عندها اشياء الليله الرومنسيه مثل البتلات وورود البانيوم والمفرش المضئ والبالونات وليتات سبورت للبانيوم يعني مكملاااااات الليالي الرووومنسيه وبسعر حلوووووووووو ومش مبالغ فيه يالله اللي عندها تطرشلي على الخاص

----------


## @الحلا كله@

ابغي رقم اتصالات فاتوره بسعر مناسب جدا ... باسرع وقت ممكن
يكون ثنائي أو ثلاثي
بانتظاااركم على الخاص حبووووبااااااااات

----------


## cute-gomar

بنات انا اشتريت عدسات كوووريه رووووعه من حرمه وعيبوني وايد بس هي مباااااااالغه في السعر ب250 الحبه 
ولما سويت سيرج لقيتهن في موقع ثاني بسعر ارخص تخيلو ب125 درهم 

بس مااعرف اطلب واخاف اجازف بصراحه 

منو تقدر تساعدني ؟؟انا بطرشلها الفلوس وهي تطلبهن لي ولها عمولتها

انا ابا هالعدستين





اللي تقدر تطلب لي من الموقع تخبرني او حتى اذا شي تاجره تبيع نفس الماركه تخبرني 

بليييييييييييييييييز مابغي ماركه ثانيه انا ابا هالماركه فقط فقط فقط فقط فقط 

اسم الماركه (PINK EYES) 
الموقع 
www.marvilla.net

----------


## +منطوق قلبي+

ابي شنط مااركة اصلييية ..

وابي مواقع من برع لاكسسورات البيت وحركاات واثاث وثريات جيه يعني .. 

بسررعه

----------


## cute-gomar

> بنات انا اشتريت عدسات كوووريه رووووعه من حرمه وعيبوني وايد بس هي مباااااااالغه في السعر ب250 الحبه 
> ولما سويت سيرج لقيتهن في موقع ثاني بسعر ارخص تخيلو ب125 درهم 
> 
> بس مااعرف اطلب واخاف اجازف بصراحه 
> 
> منو تقدر تساعدني ؟؟انا بطرشلها الفلوس وهي تطلبهن لي ولها عمولتها
> 
> انا ابا هالعدستين
> 
> ...

----------


## كريستال

منو الحلوه اللي بتسوي لي فواصل لمواضيعي تكون حلوه وراقيه مثلها ..

اتريااكم عالخاص .

----------


## ςυτеγа

ارييييييييد مسحااااااااااااات الطهاره

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> السلام عليكم
> 
> بغيت قهوة مطحونة لا سودا ولا بيضا بغيتها بنية مع الهيل والزعفران
> 
> بغيت كيلو واذا عجبتني بطلب غيرها
> 
> رجاءا ما ابغي قهوة مغشوشة بالصبغة ابا شي طيب وريحتها خنينة

----------


## عاشقة ولدها

تاجرات اريد بجامات ولادية شتوية

بليز تكون شتوية

----------


## برستيج زماني

اريد نظارة شمسية رجاليه عدستها تعكس الوان الطيف

----------


## akka

خواتي أبي حد يبيع Nubra بصراحه خطيره شفتها في موقع الشركه الاصلي ...اتمنى حد من التاجرات تبيعها

----------


## ونة خفوقي

ابغي اعرف منو الحرمه اللي تبيع دخون برح العرب والمياسي من راك
على ماعتقد برج العرب بـ100درهم

----------


## Miss-Kuwait

مرحبا ابي منتجات الاثاره الزوجيه
وملابس تنكريه (الممرضه)

----------


## cute-gomar

> بنات انا اشتريت عدسات كوووريه رووووعه من حرمه وعيبوني وايد بس هي مباااااااالغه في السعر ب250 الحبه 
> ولما سويت سيرج لقيتهن في موقع ثاني بسعر ارخص تخيلو ب125 درهم 
> 
> بس مااعرف اطلب واخاف اجازف بصراحه 
> 
> منو تقدر تساعدني ؟؟انا بطرشلها الفلوس وهي تطلبهن لي ولها عمولتها
> 
> انا ابا هالعدستين
> 
> ...

----------


## ^^ميمي زمان^^

السلام علييييييييكم حبوبااااااااات 
انا بغيييت احلى استيكارات حنا في المنتدى ضروووووووووووري ةبسرعة احتاااجهم قريييييييييب
منو تبيعهم اللي تبيعهم ترسلس عالخاااااااااااص 
وشكرا

----------


## ^^ميمي زمان^^

امممممممممممم اريد قمصااااااااان نووووووم راقية يعني مابي رديييييييييييييىء بلييييييييز لحد ايطرشلي قمصااااااان جدييييييمة وارييييد كورسيهات روووعة راااقية بمعنى الكلمة
اريييييييييد شي فن لو سمحتو ياراقياااااااات ^^
بليييييز لاتتاخرون علي

----------


## دلوعة راشد

هلا حبايبي بغيت وحده توفرلي هيلاهوبات بس ماباها شفافه يعني قطن نفس اليهال اللي يلبسوها ابا اشكاال روعه ولو حد عنده تنانير وقمصان اقصار يعني ويا الهيلاهوبات طقم كامل تطرشلي على الخااااص وهذي صورة الهيلاهوبات

----------


## أم الخليفي

ابغي المناكير الاسلامي ...


منوه ممكن توفره لي ...؟!

----------


## sara_91

ابا رقم وحده تبييييع دخووووون الكيييك ضروووووووووووووري

----------


## جواهر الحلوة

جواااتي كعب

----------


## F6oOoM

بنات منو عندها بودي هاي نك بس قصير يوصل لين الصدر بس ينلبس تحت القمصان اللي حلجها واسع عشان يستر هو من مصر بس ماعندي حد اييبه بودي قصير مب طويل

----------


## آنسات

بديات للبنوتااااااااااااات

----------


## عيوز دلع

ابغي حريم يطبخن فن يعني الاكل طعمه اخبال وحلويات ويوصلن البيوت
بس براس الخيمه

----------


## البآرونهــ

التاااجراات اللي مسويااات تصفيه على بضااعتهن يطرشن لي ع الخااااص .. ضروووووري

----------


## بنت العين2010

اريد اكمام العبايا اللي تكوون كامل دانتيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عاشقة ولدها

> تاجرات اريد بجامات ولادية شتوية
> 
> بليز تكون شتوية

----------


## The Dream

ابي جواااتي كعببب

----------


## sara_91

احيييييين ابااا وحده تسوي دخووون الكيك دخيييييييييييييلكم ضرووووري

----------


## DeMaNyّ!

أبااا هديه حق بنتووه صغيروونه بيبي مع أمهااااااا ..

اباا شي حلوووو مرتتتتتتتتتتتتب وراااقي,,,

عااجل

----------


## كينونه

الغاليات انا ابا حد يسوي لي صياني كب كيك و خنفروش منوع حلوه و محترمه شي يعني
نفس صياني ام خالد..
ام ربيعتي مسوية عملية و ابا اوديها يوم بترد البيت بالسلامة ان شاء الله..
حق الضيوف يعني..

هذي صياني ام خالد 







انا راسلت ام خالد بس ما ردت علي،،
هذا رابطها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=703242

و انا ابا اتاكد ان في حد بيسوي لي..

----------


## cute-gomar

> بنات انا اشتريت عدسات كوووريه رووووعه من حرمه وعيبوني وايد بس هي مباااااااالغه في السعر ب250 الحبه 
> ولما سويت سيرج لقيتهن في موقع ثاني بسعر ارخص تخيلو ب125 درهم 
> 
> بس مااعرف اطلب واخاف اجازف بصراحه 
> 
> منو تقدر تساعدني ؟؟انا بطرشلها الفلوس وهي تطلبهن لي ولها عمولتها
> 
> انا ابا هالعدستين
> 
> ...

----------


## ღcute girlღ

> ابا هالفون بعده مانزل في الامارات بس برع نازل منوه تقدر توفرلي اياااااه اكييييد وتقولي السعر بالكامل على الخاص




انــــــــــــا بعد ابــــــــــــا .. بليز التفاصيل بالخاص .....

----------


## HUNNY

بغيت الحنا الملونه

----------


## البآرونهــ

التاااجراات اللي مسويااات تصفيه على بضااعتهن بأسعاار مناااسبه يطرشن لي ع الخااااص .. ضروووووري

----------


## نصابو

مرحبه خواتي 
اريد وحده تسوي لي تصميم شهادة شكر 
بس اريد الدزاين ويا الاطار بدوووون الكلام 
بليييييز خواتي ابا شيء غاااوي ومرررررتب 
لنه مش لي للشرطة عيمان 
اللي تعرف تصمم تراسلنيه فالخاااااص
وشكرااا

----------


## صفوويه

منوو من تاجرات المنتدى من مصر تروووم توفر لي هالكريم 




اسمه كريم تريتوسبوت ( لتفتيح الآماكن الداكنه والسمراء فى الجسم فقط)

----------


## شرجااوية

منو من التااجراااات اللي تقدر تووفر لي اطقم للولاادة بليييييز ضروووووري 


بغيييت اطقم راقية وشغل حلوو وبسعر مقبوووووول 


بلييييييز تااجراات اطقم الولااادة هييلب مي 








شرجااوية

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

ابغي مسحات الطهاره بسعر الجمله
باخذ كميه

----------


## ماسة شرجاويه

ابا منيكان منوو يقدر يقولي وين بحصل ؟؟

----------


## The Dream

ابي فراش لسريري يكون فخخخم وراااقي ويكون غريب وناااعم واللي تعرف مكان فيه طلبي بعد تخبرننني

----------


## عاشقة ولدها

تاجرات اريد بجامات ولادية شتوية

بليز تكون شتوية

----------


## كينونه

حبيباتي،،

بغيت حاملات الملاعق و الشوك و السجاجين حق الميلس



طبعا انا مابي نفس اللي بالصورة انا بس اوضح لكم الفكرة,,

انا ابا شي انيق و راقي حق الضيووف..
و لو يكون طقم ويا القفش و الشوك بعد يكون احسن..

----------


## قمـــــاري

مراااحب 

حبوووبات بغييت عباة اعرااس ضروووووري بليز بليز بلييز 

مابيها سيدة وعليها فصووص لااا

ابي فيها قصة حلوة وشغل كريستال 

يعني شي رااااقي ويسكت 

ضرووري اللي عندها تخبرني

----------


## دمعتي الحزينه

مرحبا خواتيه ^^

بغيت مثل هالمفرش بليييز اللي تقدر توفره تراسلني بس ابغي ذهبي وابيض ..

----------


## عواشهـ

*ابا عطور او مخمريات بسعر الجمله... باخذ كميه...خاااااااااااص للشعر بس...ما يتدعى سعر الحبه 15 او 20 درهمز بس...*

----------


## عبق الربيع

منو التاجره الي تبيع فراش من كورشيه للمولود يديد ؟

----------


## آلكشمه

مطلوب بوك بربري رجالي بسعر معقول

وساعه ماركة ck

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

بغيت لبس يهآآل بنآتيه مآ بين 3 آسنين و2

----------


## ماسة شرجاويه

> ابا منيكان منوو يقدر يقولي وين بحصل ؟؟


بنات اللي بتراسلني بلييييز اباها ما تكون مبالغه فالسعر

----------


## sweeeet

ظروري ابا هيلاهوب ( سماوي )
المقاسات 
- سنتين 
- 4 سنين

----------


## أم شهد2010

خواتي ابغي قلوووس فور ايفر (( فقط )) يعني مو كل المكياااج .... بس يكون دائري مو مربع ومااركه فوور ايفر


طلبي محدد ارجو ارساال الصوورة والسعر فقط ع الخاااص 

مشكووورات خواتي

----------


## أم شهد2010

خواتي ابي الشرايط اللي يكتبون عليها الاسااااامي ضرووري اللي تعرف ترسل لي الراابط

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

بنوووتااات .. حريمااات .. 

حبيباااتي .. 

بغيت هالفساتين الاسترج مع جاكيتاتهم .. 

الوان غامجه .. المقاس لارج .. الطول 174 

طرشووولي ع الخاااص مع السعر وصورة للموديل ^ ^

----------


## FoOo

خواتي 
مطلوب هيلاهوب عنابي 
حق 4 سنوات

----------


## $asamy$

بغيت حد يسوي حلويات حف الاعراس ..

بليز ما بقى شي عن العرس .....

----------


## فط فط 83

بنات بغيت التاجر الي اتبيع المنطاد الطائر

----------


## آلكشمه

مطلوووووووب

بوووووووك بربري رجااااااالي

ضروووووري

----------


## şυρәя мzαjyђ

ششنَطِ للـ سكَول الجـآمعهَ الكليـًه . . !!

بليــِزَ . . ، 

(f)

----------


## الفرآشه

بغيتي العافيه الصيني الاخضر فالامارات

----------


## كريستال

خواتي بغيت من علب السويت اللي تكون بحجم حبة بسكوت عين الجمل ..

اللي عندها تراسلني ..

----------


## FoOo

> خواتي 
> مطلوب هيلاهوب عنابي 
> حق 4 سنوات

----------


## بنوتة كيووووت

بناااااااااااااات ابا لعرس اخووي فستاااااااااااااااااان سهرره غاااااااوي 

اللي عنده يطررش لي الصوور ع الخاااااااص 

مع العلم اني دبدوووبه ^^

----------


## فوآغي

مطلووووب كورسيه مقاس ميديم اسود او ابيض 

يكون روعه

----------


## الهفآيف}-

مطلوب كورسيه مقاس سمول روووعه وفخم ينفع ينلبس فوق الفستان كحركه 
+
فستان بسيييييييييييط ينفع للكورسيه يفضل لو القطعه ينفس الاستريتج او شرات النايلون ما ادري شو اسمها لول . . 

السعر يكون معقول مب مبالغ فيه

----------


## The Dream

ابى البلاااااك البيري اليدييد اللي بعده مااانزل ف الامارات وفيه بنفسجي واسود منه

بليييييز ضروووووووووري

----------


## كلباويه

السلام عليكم خواتي بغيت شنطه حق الدلال مال القهوه

----------


## IT.com

من تقدر توفر لي كتاب 

الكتاب اسمه : الفيس بوك صديق ام عدو 
للكاتب المصري جمال مختار

او تخبروني وين ممكن احصله في الإمارات

بليز محتاجتنه ضروري

ياليت احصل تجاوب سريع

----------


## روح مرسى الاحزان

ابا حد يبيع تلفونات بالتقسييط

----------


## FoOo

> خواتي 
> مطلوب هيلاهوب عنابي 
> حق 4 سنوات

----------


## !!قلب طفل!!

خواتي منو من التاجرات تبيع الكروسيه اللي فيه حديد و يشد الجسم زيييين .. اللي ينلبس تحت الفستان ..؟
او حتى لو تعرفون محلااات تبيعهم .. خبرووني عنهم ..
و يزاكم الله خير 
^_^

----------


## حبيته بجنون

حبايبي ابي وحده تطلب لي من موقع اجنبي ولها عمولتها بليز ويكون الدفع سلم واستلم

بليز بنات ابي الطلبيه توصلني قبل تاريخ 10 واللي تساعدني يزاها ربي كل خير

انتظركم حبايب قلبي ^_^

----------


## صالون قصر الحسناوات

ابي مدربه ايروبيك للشغل معي

----------


## واثقة الخطى77

منو تقدر توفر لي ادوات الحجامة ؟؟ واذا ممكن ابي اشوف صورته قبل ما اخذه ..؟؟

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا تاجرة تسويلي توقيعين + بزنس كارد
بسعر مناسب وتكون سريعه ومتمكنة من البرنامج اللي تشتغل عليه..

عندي صورة اباها تعدلها وتضييف صور^^

----------


## الريم11

عند امنو ممكن احصل كاكاو النوتيلا اللي ايي معاه بسكوت اصابع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ماسة شرجاويه

ابا حد يعدل بالفوتوشوب صور 
وبعد اي حد يسوي تواقيع حلوه وبسعر حلو؟؟

----------


## اوهــــــــــام

ابي منتجات زوجيه بالجمله اقل سعر

----------


## كل الحلا

بغيت اي فون يديد بس بسعر زيييييييييييييييييييييين 

و ابا اي باد تاتش اللي شكله نفس الاي فون

----------


## أحلام الماسة

بغيت جالكسي تاب سامسونج..غير مستعمل

----------


## سهاوي

ابا فساتين قصييره ..
و ابا الجاكيتات القصار اللي تكون من ريش او الفروو

----------


## سهاوي

منو يقدر يوفرلي نفس هالجاكيييت او نفس الستايل

----------


## الهفآيف}-

التاجرات الي يبيعن جاكيتات شتويه يراسلني 

[ الصور + السعر ] ع الخاص

----------


## الدلع بدمي

السلام عليكم ...... منو من التجرات تقدر توفرلي شرات هالقالب ....

----------


## انا ملاك

خواتي ابى رابط التاجره الي تسوي حنا بالشعر ( يعني تكتب شعر على الايد بالحنا ) ياليت الي يعرف الرابط او نفسها ترسلي ابى اروحلها

----------


## MAMAT MAHR

منو تقدر توفرلي عدسات توتي او اي عدسات بس يكون سعرها معقول

----------


## فرحة عسل

بنات منو فيكم تبيع حبوب سليمنج لتنحيف علبتها زرقه ... ؟

----------


## only U

آبا شنط تنفع للجامعه آو مدارس من الطوال ,,, 

آفتر مخي من السوق

----------


## ام ناصر2

السلام عليكم ....
بنات منو اتبيع جلابيات حق البيت للحوامل 
الي عندها اتقولي بتواصل وياها ان شاء الله .......
اتريا منكم الرد حبايبي.......

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

منوه تقدر توفرلي شنطه ارماني الاصليه.....حق اغراض البيبي

----------


## mis-crochet

أبا المشقر الذاتي اللي يتغير لونه من الوردي للأصفر او الابيض
شي جي شفت وحده تبيعه بس ناسيه منو هي
ياليت اللي عندها تتواصل وياي..

----------


## جواهر الحلوة

ابااااا موديلات لانجري و ملابس داخلية ...

بليييييييييييز تاجرات اللانجري ..طرشولي

----------


## ام ميروووه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


شفت موضوع من كم يوم عن المشد بـ130 اعتقد وما ادري منو التاجره 
الي تعرف ادلني جزاه الله خير 
والسموووحه

----------


## mmks75

السلام عليكم

منو من التاجرات اللي اتسوي بطايق العيديه على شكل اولاد وبنات؟ بغيته ضروري ومستعجل..

----------


## أم أريج

تاجرات الهيلاهوبات وييييييينكم

----------


## ][الجوري][

لو سمحتــو الي تقدر توفرلي الاقماع البلاستيك و رؤوس الاقماع مثل الي تبيعهم ام سالم و بنفس الاسعار

لاني ابغيهم ضروري و هي صارلها فترة ما تدخل

----------


## انفاسك هواي

ابا حد يسويلي توزيعات اعراس ب 5 دراهم او اقل الي تقدر تراسلني بأسرع وقت

----------


## FoOo

> تاجرات الهيلاهوبات وييييييينكم



وانا بعد

----------


## أنسة_سارة

منو من تاجرات الدخون والعطور تتعامل عن طريق الفون واطرش مندوب البيت ونشوف ونشتري يعني مش عن طريق النت؟؟؟

----------


## ريماس $

بناتت منوه تقدر توفره هذا الجوتي لاختي قياااااسهاااا 40

----------


## shy6o0nah

اريد ااساور يديده وهاند ميد

----------


## ĎλLღღЗஏĦ

رابط التاجره
عاليه الغاليه

----------


## آلكشمه

مطلوب جلابيات نص كم وكت

----------


## akka

> من يقدر يوفر لي مثل هذي الشنطه وتكون جديده ونفس اللون




نفس الطلب

----------


## @الحلا كله@

منو تقدر توفر لي شالات رجاليه
بسررررعه

----------


## كينونه

*تاجرات الكب كيك و الخنفرووش،،

فزعتكم الله يخلييكم..

بغيييت حد يسوي لي صواني كب كيك مشكل و خنفرووش,,

ام ربيعتي مسوية عملية و ابا اوديها حقهم..
و تكون الصواني مزينة و معدلة..*

----------


## حلاتي ف غلاتي

ابي شرات هالجهاز لو حد تروم توفرة لي

----------


## احتاجك..

> ابا تاجرة تسويلي توقيعين + بزنس كارد
> بسعر مناسب وتكون سريعه ومتمكنة من البرنامج اللي تشتغل عليه..
> 
> عندي صورة اباها تعدلها وتضييف صور^^



مازال البحث مستمر^^

----------


## الدلع بدمي

> السلام عليكم ...... منو من التجرات تقدر توفرلي شرات هالقالب ....



وينكم يالتجورات .....

----------


## only U

ابا حد يبيع الشباصات الميني الصغار 

بس مب صغار امره لا وسط يعني و حلوات

----------


## aynawiah

بنااات اريد حد يسويلي جلابيات بالدانتيل حق المستشفى ..

وخلال اسبوع او اسبوع ونص يكووونن جاهزات ..

----------


## دنيا الفرح***

مين من تاجرات العطور توفر لي هالعطر ضروري
انا دورته بالمدينه المنورة موموجود عندنا ويقولون موجود عندكم بالامارات
عطر ايلي من باكورابان
وهذي صورته
http://arb-up.com/0s9nc73a73pd

----------


## أم شهد2010

خواتي ابي درزن من العاب الرومانسيه والمفرش الأحمرالمضيء لاقل سعر

----------


## عاشقة ولدها

تاجرات اريد بجامات ولادية...


بليز تكون شتوية ....

----------


## انا وحبي

طلب من موقع ظرووووووووووووري بليـــــــــــز

----------


## عطر 77

ابغي جلابيات قطن بشيلهن

----------


## OM danooh

ابي عطوذ مااااركه وباسعار معقول

ابي فساتين او بلايز قصيره ونعوووووووووومه بلييييييز

----------


## عاشقة ولدها

> تاجرات اريد بجامات ولادية...
> 
> 
> بليز تكون شتوية ....


اكرر يا تاجرات ضروري


تاجرات اللانجري ممكن تراسلوني وبعد إذا حد عنده لانجري جلد ضروري تاجرات

----------


## شوق وامل

السلام عليكم 
منو التاجره اللي تبيع بودة الشبه الطبيعيه بروائح عطور معروفه ؟؟
ياريت اللي يعرفها يخبرني ويزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## كشكش

منوا يبع أستكارات حنه القصايد

----------


## mmks75

السلام عليكم

منو من التاجرات اللي اتسوي بطايق العيديه على شكل اولاد وبنات؟ بغيته ضروري ومستعجل..

----------


## البآرونهــ

السلاااام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاااته ..

منو من التاااجراااات الحلواااات تقدر توفرلي ساعااات شوووجي مثل هذوولآ 



وبسعر معقوووول .. لأني بآخذ مجموووعه لبنااااات العااايله ^^ << هداياااا ..

لاني لقيتهن في منتدياااااات سعوديه على 20 و25 ريال ولكن للأسف ماعرفت كيف اتواااصل معاااهن 

ولقيتها بعد في منتدياااات اماراتيه بــــ 60 وفووووووووق .؟؟؟ ليش ماأدري .؟؟

ياليت اللي تقدر توفرهن تتواصل معاااي ^^

الله يوفقكن ويرزقكن من حلآلآلآله يارب ^^

----------


## الهفآيف}-

> منوا يبع أستكرات حنه القصايد


وانا بعد ابا بلييييييييييز بسرعه . .

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا كنادير دانتيل راقية و حلوة ..

----------


## فجر النواعم

اللي اتفصل شيل حق الصلاه اتراسلني و اللي عندها شيل صلاه اتراسلني و باسعار معقوله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ريماس $

بنات ابا جااكيت مخمل ... للبرد اللون اسود حقي ^^ فديتكن ردن علية ف الخاااااااااص بلييييزز ......... 

بلييييز بلييييز بلييييييييييييييييز فديتكن

----------


## aquagirl08

خواتي منو التاجره الي كانت حاطه موضوع الي يبى شي من موقع ralph lauren 

ياليت لو تعرفون اسمها

----------


## بقايا احزان

لو سمحتوا ابا اعرف منو من العضوات تبيع بودره نيتروجينا اول كنت ماخذتنها من عضوه وماعرف اسمها

----------


## أفرض هيبتي

من يبيع جاكيتات للسكول واحذية سبورتيه وهالشغلات ..!

تراسلنـي ع الخخخآاص بليـز ..؟ او تحطون رابط العنوان 

والله هالفتره محتاجين هيك شغلات حلوة ومطلووب بعد عند كثير من البنـآت ..

----------


## كيفي اماراتية؟؟

هلا وغلا خواااااااااااااااتي بغيت فساتين للاعراس والمناسبات مقاسات اكس لارج

بالتوفيج خواااااااااااااااااتي

----------


## dxb-bride

منو من التاجرات تقدر توفرلي اغراض من مكه؟؟!!

او اغراض موجوده عندها في الامارات نفس بظاعة مكه؟؟

شكرا

----------


## dxb-bride

يعني مسابيح سبحه, 

سياييد..

الكيمره مالت مكه الصغيرونه 

مساويج

شيل صلاه

قطع

جلابيات مكه

كتب دينيه

او كتيبات ادعيه و قصص انبياء

اشرطة قران (السديس) قراءة الحرم!

اشياء تنكتب عليها!ّ! مثل 
حيول ابواك قلامه خشب سوع واشياء ثانيه


وعطوور

وعطور عبدالصمدالقرشي

المسك الرشاش

تمور عسل

اظن ماخليت شي لوول

----------


## ĎλLღღЗஏĦ

> منوا يبع أستكارات حنه القصايد




نفس الطلب بليز

----------


## احتاجك..

بنات ابا قطع بوتيلة بس حرير مبقطن ولا أي شي ثاني
أبا حررررررررررررررير فقط..

----------


## ashash

السلام عليكم تجورااات ^^

طلبي هو .. استكرات الجدران

----------


## شرجااوية

السلام عليكم خواتي 


بغيييت التااجرااات اللي يفصلن اطقم للولاادة ويكون شغل راقي وحلو وبسعر مناااااسب 


بليييييز رااسلووني ع الخاااااص ضرووووري

----------


## آمآرآتيه

ياتاجرات ابى شاي بايوجي الصيني الأصلي

ضروري دخيلكن خواتي

راسلوني ع الخاص

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

لبس هندي لوحده حامل في الشهور الاولى
تقريبا لوزن 69 كيلو

ابغيه بسعر حلووو .. مب اكثر عن 500درهم

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي كورسيه راقي يفضل لو اسود او ابيض اوف وايت

ماابغي فيه حركات وايد

اللي تبيع هالسوالف تراسلني

----------


## حصه الظاهري

ابا منتجات اندونيسيه
ضرووووووووري

----------


## ألماسه سحريه

حدد يطلب من النت ماياخذ وايدد فايده

----------


## نظرات حانيه

بنات ابا وحده توفرلي عدسسات الي تكبر العين مقاس 19 ومرررررررررريحه جدا وما تسبب حساسيه ولا تضبب وتكون شفاااااااااااااشفه 
او الوان جدا طبيعيه مب فيها رسومات اباها جدا طبيعيه

----------


## ريماس $

بناااات ابا عطر HUGOلونه ازرق بس غطاااتة رصاصيه رجااالي منوه تقدر توفرههه بلييييز

----------


## OM danooh

بليييييييييييييييز ابا ميك اب من ( ماك وشانيل ) واذا في وحده تبيع عطور من ماك !!
عطوووور ماركه ما حصلتها بلييييز اباهااا بس ياليت الاسعار تكون اقل من ١٥٠

ضروووووووووووووورررررررررررري!!

----------


## الهفآيف}-

تاجرات اللانجري بليييز اللي عندها كورسيهات راقيه وفيها سوالف دانتيل ينلبسن فوق الثياب كحركه وقفازات طويله او نص تراسلني بالصور والاسعار
اهم شي البضاعه تكون موجوده في البلاد ما اقدر اتريا لين توصل الطلبيه . . 

يفضل اللون الاحمر الغامج

----------


## دمعتي الحزينه

ابغي ورق جدران ايطالي

----------


## سوارة

> منوا يبع أستكارات حنه القصايد

----------


## توته الحلوه

> فديتكم بنات
> اابا التاجره اللي تبيع مسحات الطهاره بالمسك
> بشتري منها كميه فابا سعر مناسب
> 
> اللي بتكون اقل سعر بشتري منها ع طووول
> 
> الصور والاسعار اهم شيء ع الخاص

----------


## أم عواش

لو سمحتوا بغيت اسم التاجرة الي تبيع محفظة و منظمة الشنط و علاقات الجواتي من وراء الباب يتعلق وعلاق المعجون والفرشااااه وتغليف الطعاااام وترتيب الملابس الداخليه بسيت اسمها ع ما اغتقد عندها موقع خاااص فيها للتجارة

----------


## الحمدانية

لو سمحتوا بنات اريد لفافة ورق العنب

----------


## أم مجدي34

التاجرات لي تبيع جهاز فحص الاباضة
محتاجه كمية 
ارجو ارسال النوع مع عرض السعر للجملة

----------


## عيون عفاري

أبا التاجرات إلي يبيعون بدلة رقص وملابس تنكريه

----------


## CUTELADY

تاجرات الاكل من راك بليز راسلوني عندي عزيمة الاسبوع الياي
بشرط يكون عندكم توصيل

----------


## um-beereg3

بنات منوه تعرف حد يبى يبيع شنطه ماركة ديور

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

فديتكم بنات
اابا التاجره اللي تبيع مسحات الطهاره بالمسك
بشتري منها كميه فابا سعر مناسب

اللي بتكون اقل سعر بشتري منها ع طووول

الصور والاسعار اهم شيء ع الخاص

----------


## بقايا احزان

لو سمحتوا ابا اعرف منو من العضوات تبيع بودره نيتروجينا اول كنت ماخذتنها من عضوه وماعرف اسمها

----------


## fifi_girl

خواتي الي تبيع شنط ماركات اصلية 100% تراسلني

الماركات مثل FENDI & GUCCI & YSL & ..etc


انتظركم  :Smile:

----------


## soso2010

السلام عليكم بغيت وحدة تبيع لصقات كرست ثري دي للاسنان ضروري لاني راسلت الاخت فراشة-وردية بس ما في رد

يمكن الاخوات يفيدوني

----------


## مهاجره بأحساس

بنات بليز

منووو التاجره الى تبيع ها الافرول بليز اتراسلنى

او تعرفون التاجره منووو خبرونى جزاكم الله خير ^^

----------


## وفــــــيه

هلا حبايبي
بغيت فساتين سهرة للبيع 
مقاس مديويم 
من تصميم مصممين او عبير اسد

----------


## الشهد 2004

بغيت حناية تحني على شكل قصااااااااااايد

----------


## عنود الشامسي

بغيت تحاميل التضويق

----------


## الشهد 2004

منو تقدر توفرلي هالعطر؟؟؟

----------


## الساهيه

ابغي قمصان طويلة للركبه حق الدوام قياس 2 اكس لارج...

----------


## إيمي الحلوة

*مطلـــــــــــــــــوب وضـرووووووووووووري ومستعجــل شوي 

المشـــــــد الانـدنوســي .... 8 امتار او 10 امتار 
بـــأقل سعر في المنتـدى ,,,,, باخذ اكثر عن واحـــد 

ضروووووووووووري ردووا علي ....*

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

مكينة البانكيك 

ضرووووووووووووووووري

----------


## عنود الشامسي

http://arb-up.com/pf2d6paxg0zw

بغيت نفسة تقريبا لقطوتي ؟؟

----------


## الهفآيف}-

> تاجرات اللانجري بليييز اللي عندها كورسيهات راقيه وفيها سوالف دانتيل ينلبسن فوق الثياب كحركه وقفازات طويله او نص تراسلني بالصور والاسعار
> اهم شي البضاعه تكون موجوده في البلاد ما اقدر اتريا لين توصل الطلبيه . . 
> 
> يفضل اللون الاحمر الغامج


ضرووووووووووري يا تاجرات ردن عليه . .

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي شنطة فندي بيكابو 
Fendi peekaboo

لون بني او بني فااتح 



وابغي كورسيه لو سمحتوا اوف وايت او اسود يكون راااااااااااااااااااقي
مب هاللي يضعف ويكون تحت الصدر ماابغيه !!!!

ابغيه البسه جدام الناس العادي مب مال المعرسات !!!

واللي تبا تجوف صورته اتيني عالخاص وبراويها كيف ابغيــــه

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

عااااااااااجل المشد الاندونيسى بسعر الجمله بطلب كميه كبيره

----------


## شرجااوية

???

* #685 

?

السلام عليكم خواتي 


بغيييت التااجرااات اللي يفصلن اطقم للولاادة ويكون شغل راقي وحلو وبسعر مناااااسب 


بليييييز رااسلووني ع الخاااااص ضرووووري









شرجااوية

----------


## الهفآيف}-

التاجرات اللي يفصلن فساتين بليييييييييييز راسلني 
عندي مناسبه تاريخ 21\1
ييعني اخر هالشهر وابا وحده تفصلي فستان بأسرع وقت الموديل عندي بس ابا وحده تضبطه له . .

----------


## حصه الظاهري

ابا منتجات اندونيسيه او مغربيه
ضروووووري

----------


## سوارة

> لو سمحتوا بغيت اسم التاجرة الي تبيع محفظة و منظمة الشنط و علاقات الجواتي من وراء الباب يتعلق وعلاق المعجون والفرشااااه وتغليف الطعاااام وترتيب الملابس الداخليه بسيت اسمها ع ما اغتقد عندها موقع خاااص فيها للتجارة

----------


## نسمة الخليج

بغيت فستان لربيعتي وزن 44 كيلو وطولها 160 

ويكون حلو الفستان وبسعر مناسب

----------


## كلي هموم

تاجرات اللي تبيع اي شي لسبونج بوب ممكن تراسلوني

----------


## جرح صامت

ابغي توزيعات حق ملجه حلوه وراقيه وسعر مناسب وباسرع وقت قبل الجمعه اليايه اباهم عندي

----------


## أنوار2009

السلام عليكم أبغي 
شدو مخملي شوي ثقيل تقريبا يستخدم بإصبع اليد من ماركة Enthriceأ أو أي ماركة مشابها للمواصفات نا كنت شارية من رومانسية2005 وألحين مادري منو يبيع مثل هالمنتج الرائع لأن الشدو إنتهى تاريخة بس رووووعة
لامع غير شكل

----------


## أجمل اللحظات

مساكم / صبحكم الله بالخير..

عزيزاتي من فتره كنت ماخذه لوشن وبوده للابط والمنطقه الحساسه وعادي استخدامه للجسم
ريحته خبااااااااااال وطبعا خلص عني وابغي منه بس المشكله ما اذكر اسم التاجره اللي خذته من عندها
.....................

وابغي بعد ادوات البديكير والمانيكير
واللي تعرف اسم التاجره اللي تبيعهم تخبرني
يزاكن الله خير

----------


## أحلى ملك

> ابغي قمصان طويلة للركبه حق الدوام قياس 2 اكس لارج...


وانا بعد  :Smile:

----------


## أجمل اللحظات

تااااااااااجرات ابغي آلة استيكرات الحنا

----------


## ريماس $

> أبي تاجره توفرلي ملابس داخليه الستيان 34والهاف 14 أشكال حلوه

----------


## بنــت الـعـين

االلي تقدر اتوفر لي عشبه عباءة السيدة تراسلني 
بس ابى التاجره من الامارات ما فيه ع سالفه التحويل

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

ابى وه تفصل لي شبييه لهالفستان

----------


## ][الجوري][

> لو سمحتــو الي تقدر توفرلي الاقماع البلاستيك و رؤوس الاقماع مثل الي تبيعهم ام سالم و بنفس الاسعار
> 
> لاني ابغيهم ضروري و هي صارلها فترة ما تدخل

----------


## موزه السويدي

*ابي منيكان كامل بدون راس بس ابي مال الصغاريه وسعر معقول اي وحده عندها تراويني الصور مع الاسعار ..*

----------


## أم مجدي34

تاجرات الانجري
صور اطقم الملابس الداخلية اليومية

----------


## أم مجدي34

كمية لجهاز فحص الاباضة

----------


## miss.floower

منيه تقدر توفرلي من هالحلاوه ..
او تعرف مكان اقدر اييب منه ...

----------


## جفا السنين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شخباركم؟

منو تقدر توفر حقي شموع شرار الكيك؟؟؟
يحطونه ع الكيك ويطلع منه نفس الشرار
منو تقدر توفره حقي ولا تقولي من وين اقدر اشتريه؟

----------


## كريستال

علب او اكواب السويت الشفافه الصغيره وعلب الكيك الكرتون اللي عندها تراسلني

----------


## x_sweetya_X

انحذف موضوعي اكثر من مره بس ما عليه الله كريم ^^

ابغي رابط التاجره um brg3 nick الي تبيع كب كيك 

لنه عندي حفل كبير و حابه آخذ كب كيك ياليت الي تعرف تراسلني أو هي شخصيا ^_^

----------


## سوارة

ابغي طاقات قماش الاسترش الساده

----------


## وتوحشني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مساء الخير بنات 
انا اختكم من السعوديه 
وابي عطورات ماركه قوتشي وجفنشي ونينا رتشي وديور ... الخ بس تعبئة دبي بسعر سوق الجمله بدبي
لإني أبي أتاجر فيهم بالسعوديه
فياليت اللي تقدر توفرهم لي ترسل لي عالخاص وإن شاء الله نتفاهم ويكون بيننا تعاون

طبتم ودام لكم الخير يارب

تحيتي

----------


## fifi_girl

اريد كريم او زيت 
يخفف و يخوز حب الشباب يكوون مجرب و مضمون 
خواتي التاجرات الي عندها طلبية تراسلني  :Smile: 

بالإنتظار  :Smile:

----------


## نوراسلام

مطلوب آلة استكرات الحنا

----------


## بنت الطموح

فقط حريم العين 

ابا أرقام اللي يسون أكلات و حلويات مع الاسعار ومب مشكله لو بدون اسعار

----------


## ه.ة

السلام عليكم

ابغي قباضاات وطووووق وشباصات طقم

----------


## من أنا

ابغي تاتو شانيل بسعر مغقول

----------


## marina

السلام عليكم

انا ابى شنطه الحلاقه الرجاليه شنطه كامله وتكون اصليه الي عندها طلبي وبسعر معقول تراسلني خاص ماعليكم امر

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

ضروووري_المشد الاندونيسي والتلبينه

----------


## اصايل الشامسي

خواتي رجاءا بغيت برنت صغير 
ردو علي

----------


## حرم القناص

مرحبا خواتي 


منو تقدر تفصل لي نفس هالفستان 





ضروري بليز

----------


## ام عبـــــادي

خواتي بغيت دخون 

ياليت تاجرات الدخون يراسلوني بالاسعار 

و يزاكم الله خير

----------


## ام هزاع3

منو تقدر توفر لي هالحلاومه

----------


## دمعتي الحزينه

ابغي مفارش سرير فخمممممممممه ..

----------


## حرم القناص

> مرحبا خواتي 
> 
> 
> منو تقدر تفصل لي نفس هالفستان 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ضروري بليز





ضروري خواااتي

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي كورسيه رااااااااااااااقي مب مال الشد

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا وحده اتصمم لي لوقو... و انا بختار..واحد من التصامييييم الي بتسويها لي..

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

ارجوووكم المشد الاندونيسي


التلبينه منوه الي تبيعها

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي سلسلة او سلسلة ايد او حلـق من Van cleef

----------


## طيف قلبي

منو التاجره اللي اتزين سكان السياره .. والسياره من الداخل بكريستال شواروفيسكي؟؟

----------


## الهفآيف}-

تاجرات الفساتين اللي من راك
بلييييز راسلوني . .

----------


## موزه السويدي

*ابي منيكان كامل بدون راس بس ابي مال الصغاريه وسعر معقول اي وحده عندها تراويني الصور مع الاسعار ..*

----------


## jam

بلييييييييييييييييييززززز أبي مخش للبيبي ( مدس البيبي ) sleeping bag 
مع الشنطة 

و أبي توزيعات للمواليد بأسعار معقولة 

يا ريت لو التاجرة تراويني شغلها مع السعر في رسالة وحدة لأني مستعيلة واااااااااااااااااايد

----------


## غربة_الروح

*السلام عليكم

بنات من يعرف يسوي mms و وصور رمزيه ز بنرات الي تي على شكل فيديو*

----------


## الهفآيف}-

كورسيه فخم للمناسبات مقاس سمول

----------


## بنت حــواء

بنات أن أبا جهاز تركيب الفصوص الكريستال ضروري من تقدر توفره لي
ا

----------


## ريماس $

[URL=http://www.iraqup.com/][/URL 
صبااااح الورد ... حبايبي بغيت جوتي حق اخوية عمره سنتين (( قياااس ريلة 26 اي لون بس نفس الدزاااين

----------


## jakleen

ابا فستان سمبل وسترج حك الحفلات البسيطه

----------


## ĎλLღღЗஏĦ

السلام عليكم

انا ابى شنطه الحلاقه الرجاليه شنطه كامله وتكون اصليه الي عندها طلبي وبسعر معقول تراسلني خاص ماعليكم امر

----------


## ЯǾΫΛΪ ЄЎӘŠ

*مطــــــــــــــــــــــــــلوووووووووووووب 

مكينه خياطــــــه حجم وسط او صغيـــــــر + ادوات اعمال الكورشيه + خيوط للكورشيه صوف وغــــــــيره 
+ اي شي يخص التطريز والخـــــــيــــــــــاااااطه واعمال الكورشيه من كتب وخيوط وشغلات للزينه 

اللي عنده او تقدر توفر لي تراسلني بالـــــصووووور والاسعاااااااار 







*

----------


## أحلى ملك

ابغي قمصان طويلة للركبه حق الدوام قياس 2 اكس لارج...

----------


## 3roos

ساعات رجالية ماركة أصلية 100% 
جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــديدة

----------


## الورد الأحمر

اريد حد يوفر لي سجادة عرق العود ضروري على هذا الشهر
قبل لا يخلص الشهر

----------


## الشهد 2004

منو تقدر توفرلي هاالكريم؟؟؟

كونفيدنس من الشايع للعطور

----------


## الصقراويه

هلا بناتاااااااااااات 

ابي فستان للحوامل ضروري بسعر معقوول

----------


## فجر النواعم

ابغي اشتري بضاعه بالجمله و ابسعر رخيص مب غالي و اللي عندها بسعر المصنع زين و لها عموله مني و البضاعه متنوعه

----------


## ام المزيون

بغيت ملابس بيت للاولاد

----------


## marina

السلام عليكم

انا ابى شنطه الحلاقه الرجاليه شنطه كامله وتكون اصليه الي عندها طلبي وبسعر معقول تراسلني خاص ماعليكم امر

----------


## مزون الغلا

تاجرات منو بتروح تايلند ابي غرض من هناك ...؟؟

----------


## ام المزيون

ابي جلابيات بيت قطن خفيف

----------


## دنــ حظوظ ــيا

السلام عليكم 
من يقدر يوفريلي هذي نظارات
و مشكورين ^_^

----------


## نوراسلام

آلة استكرات الحنا

----------


## AD_baby_girl

اريد دريسات قطعتهن سترتج بس تكون من عند الصدر ومن بعد الصدر واااسعه لين تحت... نفس الي تنباع في المعارض في القسم السوري 

الي عندها تطرشلي الصور او رابط موضوعها

----------


## ra3yt mood

جهاز الليزر المنزلي اي تاجره تبيعه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## علـآآآيه

فديتكم تاجرـآآآت ^^
بغيت ملابس رجاليه !!؟
برمودـآآآت وقمصـآآآن !!

في ولا مـآآفي ^^

----------


## انفاسك هواي

منو عنده بودره لماعه للجسم كله تنفع للعروس

----------


## ربي يرزقني

بغيت الاستكرات الي تبيض الاسنان مره شفتها مادري وين بليز الي عندها تراسلني

----------


## الياسيه20

ابغي كفرات واكسسوارات للايفون 4 .. اللي عندها اتراسلني بالصور والاسعار ..^^

----------


## أم المزيونه33

السلام عليكم 

شحالكن خواتي 

بغيت تدلوني على مكان اشتري منه قمصان نوم حلوه ورخيصه 

اوممكن تقولون لي اسم التاجرات اللي. يبيعن قمصان نوم حلوه ورخيصه في المنتدى

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

أبا شيل بحركات حلوة و غريبة

----------


## طيف قلبي

منو التاجره اللي اتزين سكان السياره .. والسياره من الداخل بكريستال شواروفيسكي؟؟

----------


## عيون سيف

بنااات بليز مستعجله حدي سفره مفاااجاه يتني 

وابي عبي ضرووري منو منكن تعرف حد ممكن يسوويلي عباااتين كشخه للسفر ضرووووري اليوووم ابي الرد انا من بووظبي او اي حد من التاجرات ممكن طرشلي شنطه عبي او ي اي شي 

المهم ابيه خلال هااا اليومين وبسعار معقوووله بليييييييييييييييييييييييز انقذوووني حدي مضغوطه

----------


## الرزينـــــــه

هلا حبايبي ...
منو ممكن توفرلي التشقير الي ينباع في صيدلية بوتس ... باخذ عنها كمية 
ولكن جزيل الشكر.

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

من التاجره إلي ممكن اطرشلي اشياء مثل شوكلت ورود او سلة فواكه لأمريكا

----------


## ام غايوتى

*تاجرات العطور الماركات .. أبغى عطور ماركات بسعر حلوو اللى عندها تراسلنى على الخاص
*

----------


## احلى خلود

مرحبا عزيزاتي 
بغيت ارقام اتصالات واصل بلييييز

----------


## Dandonah

تاجرات بخيت حلويات بالتمر بس شي خبااااااااااااااااااااال لأني بوديه هديه خارج الدولة أتمنى تحطولي صور مع الأسعار لأن يهمني بعد شك الحلاوة وطعمة

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

> من التاجره إلي ممكن اطرشلي اشياء مثل شوكلت ورود او سلة فواكه لأمريكا


الله يخليكن منو يعرف التاجره إلي اتوصل طلبج لأي مكان في العالم،،، المصيبه اني ما حفظت اسمها

----------


## الروح_زايد

اكياااس التخزين الضاغطة ضروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري بليييز

----------


## :شجون الليل:

اباااا هالعطر 



من فكتوريا سكرت

----------


## to0omy

منو تطلب من موقع رالف لورين

----------


## احتاجك..

في اي تاجرة تروم توفرلي رطب؟؟؟؟؟؟
بلييييييييييييييييييز خاطري ف رطب><

----------


## $ عفاري $

جلابيات صلاه مع شيله تكون مشبوكه فالجلابيه

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

بنات ماعليكم امر 

بغيت مسحات الطهاره اللي بالمسك
اضن في العلبه شيء 100 قطنه

وابغي بسعر حلووو لاني باخذ كميه

في وحده راسلتني وانمسحت رسالتها بالغلط

----------


## كشكش

بغيت منكان راس بس رأس بشعر بليزززز

----------


## عنود الشامسي

بغيت. اللي عندها تحاميل التضويق مضمونة 100 % وطبيعية وماتضر أبدا.

----------


## سمر 111

مرحبا

من تبيع شي يضيق الرحم وينظفه 
بس ما يكون شي يناكل او تحاميل
اريد شي مثل البودرة او بخاخ او اي شي المهم ما يكون تحاميل

اهم شي انه يضيق
ويكون( مضمون )
بليززززززززززززززززز

----------


## سمر 111

هلا بنات

من تبيع كواية البخار
بس ابيها كوايه صغيرة وعملية يعني
اروم اخذها معاي وقت السفر

----------


## اميرة ^^

بنات بغيت جاكيتات للبنات من عمر 10 - 13 او 14 سنة

----------


## سوارة

ابغي حد يشتري لي قطع من سوق الجمله في دبي ولها عمولتها 
ابغي قطع استريش

----------


## عواشهـ

i want some 1 to prepar mms card uantile 1 hours>>noooooooow

----------


## جسر التواصل

منو من التاجرات تروم توفرلي رقم وحد اتسوي محاشي روووعة + التوصيل للبيت في بر دبي

----------


## جسر التواصل

ابا توقيع مقابل رصيد

----------


## MAMAT MAHR

الي عندها القميص الابيض الي ويا الروب لاول يوم عرس تطرشلي بليييييييييييييز 
سعه مايتعدا 300 درهم

----------


## فط فط 83

بغيت قمصان النوم امريكا مش الصيني

----------


## البآرونهــ

التاااجرات اللي مسويات تصفيه على بضاعتهن بسعر مناااسب << ناويه أبدأ تجاره >> يراسلني بليييييييز ^^

----------


## حشوووره

مرحباا خواتي منو من التاجرات تسوي حلويات توزيع للإعراس. شغل بيت يعني بليز ترأسلني على الخاص

----------


## @الحلا كله@

خواااتي التاااااجرااات
بغيت تاجره تشتري الاغراض وتغلفها
هديه نسائيه
وبسعر معقول

----------


## اللآلئ

ابغي التاجره اللي اتبيع البوكسات الشفافه 
حجم صغير 
ابغي 120 حبه
ضروري

----------


## غربة_الروح

السلام عليكم بنات

اريد وحده تسويلي توقيع فلاشي اليوم بس بليز ما يخصها بمحتوى التوقيع والي اسعارها مرتفعه مالها داعي

----------


## النقبية80

ابا وحده تسوي توقيع فلاش وبنتفاهم ع الخاص

----------


## الفرآشه

انا شفت تاجره تبيع 

ها ماعرف شو اسمه اللي ينقعونه ويطلع ورد احمر وايد حلو ممكن اللنك مال التاجره او اللي تبيعه تخبرني بليز بغيته عندنا مناسبه

----------


## نبت زايد2009

*السلام عليكم والرحمة 

كيف الحال ؟؟؟

منوه من تاجرات تبيع هذا الجهاز ؟؟؟*

----------


## نبرة فرح

لو سمحتن أخواتي العزيزات أريد احدمن التاجرات تأمن لي ماسك الذهب بسعر معقول وعلى فكرة "الريال السعودي كم بيساوي درهم إماراتي" وأهم شيء الذمة وأكيدأنتن صاحباتها والله يجزاكن خير ويوسع لكن
وأيضا حابه أسأل عن بخور الكابتشينو بكم ينباع عندكم وأيش أحلى الآنواع

----------


## الهفآيف}-

مطلوب كوورسيه ينحت الخصر نحت بس شرط ما يبين من تحت اللبس مقاس سمول
ويفضل كورسيه حليمه بولند . . اللي ينلبس من تحت الصدر المخصص لمنطقة البطن والخصر فقط
اللي عندها طلبي بلييز تراسلني للضروره . .

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

تيشرتات جاب مقاس 10 سنوات للبنات

----------


## ريماس $

السلام عليكم 

خواتي بغيت جاكيت مخمل انتبوهووو للوصف 

هو مخمل بس رقبتة قطن واليد من شوي اخر اليد فيهاا قطن ي ؟ تقريبااااهوكاااااااااامل مخمل .... والسموحة

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

هلا خواتي منو منكن اتعرف وحده موثوق فيها ممكن اتوصل لي أكلات ومحاشي لأمريكا وبتحديد ولاية تكساس

----------


## روضة11

مطلوب كوورسيه ينحت الخصر نحت بس شرط ما يبين من تحت اللبس مقاس سمول
ويفضل كورسيه حليمه بولند . . اللي ينلبس من تحت الصدر المخصص لمنطقة البطن والخصر فقط
اللي عندها طلبي بلييز تراسلني للضروره . .

وانا اريد مثل ها الطلب

----------


## الهفآيف}-

> مطلوب كوورسيه ينحت الخصر نحت بس شرط ما يبين من تحت اللبس مقاس سمول
> ويفضل كورسيه حليمه بولند . . اللي ينلبس من تحت الصدر المخصص لمنطقة البطن والخصر فقط
> اللي عندها طلبي بلييز تراسلني للضروره . .


اكرر طلبي للضروره بلييييييييييييييز

----------


## ..فناتكـ..

مرحبا خواتي منو التاجره الي تسوي توزيعا في غراش صغيره وياها خاشوقه او اذا حد من التاجرات ممكن يوفرلي الغراش الصغار الملونه تي اكثر من لون وصغار ممكن تراسلوني ضروووووووووري

----------


## سوارة

ابغي ورق عنب يوصلني باجر ..؟؟انا احبه حااااااااااااامض وفلفللللللللللللل ونااااااااااااااااعم 
الشركه الوحيده تيي بيتي هي فاست فلازم هي تجهزه وتطرشه عن طريقهم

----------


## جرح وحداوي

السلاام عليكم ..

السمووحة ابي التااجرة اللي تبييع هدايا وتغلفهن انا اتفقت معاها على الهدية وعلى اسااس انها بتكون بتاريخ 16 من هشهر وتوصلها للشاارقة واتفقنا حتى ان نسمي الطلبية الطلبية العيناوية عشاان تذكرني بس قاالتلي ذكريني قبلها ب4 ايام ..المشكلة ان انمسج رقمها والرساايل فيااريت التاجرة تراسلني ..انا بعدني على الطلبية وماغيرت راايي..والسمووحة

----------


## عنود الحب

> بنات ماعليكم امر 
> 
> بغيت مسحات الطهاره اللي بالمسك
> اضن في العلبه شيء 100 قطنه
> 
> وابغي بسعر حلووو لاني باخذ كميه
> 
> في وحده راسلتني وانمسحت رسالتها بالغلط




انا بعد ابا واحسن سعر

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

اممممـ 

مرة طلبت كب كيك عشان اختي خذت الليسن ~

وضعيت اسم التاجرة الي سويت عندها 

ياااااااريت لو تذكرني سويت عندها كب كيك الفورد والليسن 

وهي اتسوي فيسات المسن 

الي يعرفها يخبرني

----------


## أحلى ملك

مرحبتين يا حلوات  :Smile: 

منو تقدر توفرلى هالعطر بسعر اقل من السوق


givenchy play

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

> هلا خواتي منو منكن اتعرف وحده موثوق فيها ممكن اتوصل لي أكلات ومحاشي لأمريكا وبتحديد ولاية تكساس

----------


## حلى الروح

*بنات منو تقدر تسوي قفازات صوف حق الصغار*

هي و ابا بعد شاي لونج اسمه ع مااعتقد لونج الي تبيعه تراسلني


الي تسوي ياريت تراسلني بسرعه ..او تعرف وحده

----------


## نجمة متالقة

ابي وحدة توفرلي هالاعشاب برقدوش و رجل الاسد وبذور الرجلة و كابلي وحرجل

----------


## ام المزيون

بغيت التاجره اللي تبيع " جحال سمايلينغ "

----------


## نوراسلام

> آلة استكرات الحنا


أكرر طلبي

----------


## أم أحلا ولد

آريد صوف بس من نوع الجيد.

----------


## هيام2

ابغى حد يطلبلى غرض من موقع اجنبى ياليت التاجرة ترسلنى على الخاص وبخبرها شو ابى وياليت لو تاجرة قديمه تكون من دفعتنا

----------


## red apple

*تآجرآت آلمنتدى 
بليييز آبى وحدة تطلبلي من بررررررع 

<<<< بسرررعة عن لآ تخلص آلشنطة عني هههههههههه*

----------


## أم عواش

لو سمحتوا دلوني ع تاجرة تبيع جهاز تغليف الطعام

----------


## όм_şώάƒέ

بغيت جهاز أوربت تراك ^^

----------


## اليراع

خواتي منو تسوي بسكوت عين جمل

----------


## red apple

*تآجرآت آلمنتدى 
منو تقدر تطلبلي من برع ^^*

----------


## dxb-bride

تاجرات الهدايا والعطوور

ادور هديه غريبه حق عرووس

وديزاين يديد

واللي عندها قاعدة العقد والذهب تراسلني

واللي عندها غراش العطوور الفخمه الكبيره الكرستاليه تراسلني بليز

و اللي تقدر تزهب او تسوي طاوله ل عطور العرس تراسلني بعد

مع الصور

شكرا

----------


## قطوة العين

منو من التاجرات اللي عرضت عبي ومن بينهن عباة فيها كسرات جانبية 

بليييييييييييز ضروري

----------


## ][الجوري][

لو سمحتــو الي تقدر توفرلي رؤوس الاقماع الستانلس ستيل مثل الي تبيعهم التاجرة أم سالم

لاني ابغيهم ضروري و هي صارلها فترة ما تدخل..

و هذي صورهـم..


هم 24 قطعة بـ120
ياليت تقدرون توفرولي الأغراض بنفس السعر

----------


## مامات زايد

السلام عليكم 
أبغي طقم سرير الأم والبيبي بلييز ضروري أبي أشوف أشغالكم

وأبغي فستان أو الفراشه للحوامل 

وأبغي آلة ستكرات الحنى

----------


## όм_şώάƒέ

> بغيت جهاز أوربت تراك ^^ وبسعر معقول

----------


## اغصان الورد 4

بنات بليز ابى وحده تبيع سكينى وجنزات وبدلات بليز الى تبع تراسلنى

----------


## ريماس $

بنات ابا جاكيت مخمل .. لاني شريت من وحدة وياااريت ماشريت منهاااا فانيلة مخمل شريت .... 
والبنااات الي ردن علية مسحت ف الصندووووق بلييييييييييييز ردوووو علية ...........

----------


## الموج السماوي

السلام عليكم والرحمة 

بصرااحة انا خااطري حد يوفر لنا اندر وير واكثر شي Bra ( صدريات) وياليت لو من النوع اللي فيهم اسفنج قو مب خفيف ..

انا كنت اشتريهم بس من معارض تجارية وجي من الصينيات بس ماشي وايد في السوق إلا الخفيف 

بكوون شااكرة لكم لو توفروون لنا هالنوع من الصدريات صراحة

----------


## Feyonka

*.
.

بغيت كفرات للملابس .. اللي قماشته غليظه ..
وبوكسات شفافه للاحذيه ..

.
.*

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتوفرلي عطر جوسي بسعر حلوو

----------


## أحلى ملك

مرحبتين حبوبات بغيت هالعطر لو سمحتوا وبنفس غرشته مب غرشة ثانية لانى ابا اعطيه هدية 

هاى صورته 

ابا الغرشة الوردية الحريمى مب السودا 


العطر اسمه givenchy play



هو عطر فرنسى 

اللى عندها تراسلنى بالصور والاسعار وتقولى هو كم مللى واذا عجبنى السعر ان شاء الله باخذ اثنين منه ...

ومشكورات

----------


## لايف روز

مرحباا ،، منو عندها منتجات زوجيه ،، ضرووووري بليييز مثل الألعاب الزوجيه والشموع وعطور النكهات وهالسوالف ... ضرووووووووووووووري

----------


## إمـــكـــن؟!

ممكن حد يخبرني منو التاجرة اللي تبيع مدس اليهال الكروشيه
كانت عارضتنه فتوقيعها ولونه ازرق بس ما اذكرها منو؟؟؟؟؟ظ

----------


## نبت زايد2009

بغيت جلابيااااااااااااااات البيت بس يكون كشخة ما اريد شي عاااادي

----------


## فجر النواعم

السلام عليكم والرحمة  
بصرااحة انا خااطري حد يوفر لنا اندر وير واكثر شي Bra ( صدريات) وياليت لو من النوع اللي فيهم اسفنج قو مب خفيف .. 
انا كنت اشتريهم بس من معارض تجارية وجي من الصينيات بس ماشي وايد في السوق إلا الخفيف  
بكوون شااكرة لكم لو توفروون لنا هالنوع من الصدريات صراحة و مب غالياات

----------


## الياسيه20

ابغي كفرات ايفون 4

----------


## زهرة الشروق

انا بغيت الايس كريم ميكر و اللي يفرم الثلج بأحسن ماركة و ذات جودة

و اتمنى السعر يكوووون معقوووووول

----------


## دهن_العود

بنات ابغي وحده اتساعدني في تعديل وتنسيق موضوعي بدال الجديم 

ربي لا هانكن

بنات الللي ايسوون تواقيع او اي وحده ثانيه تعرف اتنسق واتعدل لانه خويتكن ماتعرف في هالسوالف وايد

والسمووووحه منكن

----------


## dxb-bride

بغيت قوالب الثلج اللي ع شكل الماسات!!؟؟

دايمنز 

اللي عندها تخبرني

----------


## كلي هيبه

الغالياات..

منوو عندها مخمريه بس بعطور فرنسيه..!
لانه العطور العربيه ريحتها وااايد قوويه و انا ماحب جي ,,

أبا شي هاااااااااااااااااااادي و حلوو..
وبسعر حلوو..

بليز اللي عندهاا تراسلني ع الخاص يزاكن الله خير..

----------


## كلي هموم

تاجرات ضروري اريد قماطات -بدل -بجامات 

لبيبي بوي

لعمر 0-3 أو 3-6 أو 6-9

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

ابي جاكيتات حلوه ~

----------


## um nooraa

مطلوب قهوه التنحيف؟؟ ماجيك كوفي على ما اظن
من هي التاجرة اللي تبيعه ارجو ان تفيدوني

----------


## ĎλLღღЗஏĦ

بغيت تاجرات التصاميم ضرووووووووووووووووووووري

----------


## فوارس

السلام عليكم
بغيت منظم الشنطة لو تكرمتي 
ضرووووري

----------


## بطله

بغيت فحم للبخور وولاعة فحم ومبخر صغير 
الى عندها من التاجرات تراسلنى رجاءا

----------


## مهاجره بأحساس

ابا من بجايم غابا الى مكتوب عليها مثلا 
I love DADY
او 
I LOVE MOM

بليز صدق اباهن الى تعرف التاجره الى تبيع ^^

----------


## دمعتي الحزينه

بغيت وووورق جدران ...

----------


## حلوهـ و كيوت

بليييييييييييييز ابا الموضوع اللي فيه كب كيك ع شكل فيسات البلاك بيري

ضرووووووووري

و يزاكم الله خييير

----------


## fifi_girl

هلا عزيزاتي
ابغي هدية حلوة و بسيطة لربيعتية 
أباها يوم السبت لو ترومن 
سواء عطر او اكسسوارات وغيره

----------


## ميمي 1212

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لو سمحتوا ابي توزيعات سجادات جيب

الي عندها ترد علي ضروري 

وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## احلى خلود

بغيت أرقام واصل حلوه و أسعارها مناسبه

----------


## ام المزيون

بغيت كريم أو خلظه أو صابون أي شيء ههه يصفي الويه 
مابي يبيض ! لوني عاجبني هههه بس بغيت ويهي يصير صاااافي

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

> بليييييييييييييز ابا الموضوع اللي فيه كب كيك ع شكل فيسات البلاك بيري
> 
> ضرووووووووري
> 
> و يزاكم الله خييير




Meto

----------


## _Krystal_

*السلام عليكم ..

أنا أبي وحدة تشتري لي من موقع لبس
وهالموقع عندي ومجهزة الطلبات .. 
ولو سمحتوا يا تاجرات أبا التعامل يكون بطريقة سلم واستلم ..
اللي تقدر تلبي الطلب ترسل لي رسالة خاصة*

----------


## آهات القلب

ابغي اكسسوار للشعر باللون البنفسجي للعرس 
ضرووري هالاسبوع ابييه 

ياريت الصور والسعر

----------


## انفاسك هواي

ابا كفر سرير سبونج بوب ضرووووووووووووري

----------


## حلاتي ف غلاتي

ابي قطع اشترتش ساااااااده بكل الالواان مع الاسعار بليييز

----------


## Um.Nasser

بغيت مدس البيبي الكروشيه


وطقم النفاس

الصور مع السعر

----------


## ريماس $

خواتي ابا مخمرياات + جاكيت مخمل بلييييييييييييييز محد رد علية ومااااارااح نتفااوض ف لاسعاااار ,, بليييز محد رد ؟؟؟؟

----------


## أحلى ملك

مرحبتين حبوبات بغيت هالعطر لو سمحتوا وبنفس غرشته مب غرشة ثانية لانى ابا اعطيه هدية 

هاى صورته 

ابا الغرشة الوردية الحريمى مب السودا 


العطر اسمه givenchy play



هو عطر فرنسى 

اللى عندها تراسلنى بالصور والاسعار وتقولى هو كم مللى واذا عجبنى السعر ان شاء الله باخذ اثنين منه ...

ومشكورات

----------


## كعبية

> لو سمحتــو الي تقدر توفرلي رؤوس الاقماع الستانلس ستيل مثل الي تبيعهم التاجرة أم سالم
> 
> لاني ابغيهم ضروري و هي صارلها فترة ما تدخل..
> 
> و هذي صورهـم..
> 
> 
> هم 24 قطعة بـ120
> ياليت تقدرون توفرولي الأغراض بنفس السعر


me 2 plz

----------


## أمــآني العين

مممرحبا خواتي

ترومون توفرون لي قوالب ال 12 اللي تنفتح من تحت 


علىسب لو سويت حلويات نفس الفنادق يكونن دوائر نفس البلوبيري 


فاسويهن ف قوالب عقب افتحهن و ينزلن بدون ما اجلبهن 

بلييز انا دوررتهن ف ابوظبي و العين و دبي و برا الدوله ما لقيتهم مووول 



و السموحهــ

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

جاكييييييتات

----------


## _Krystal_

*أنا ابي صبغ شعر مؤقت يكون بألوان غريبة نفس الازرق والفوشي والبنفسجي والأصفر...إلخ
أتمنى وحدة من التاجرات تقدر تلبي لي طلبي ,, ويا ريت يكون سلم واستلم 
الله يخليكم يا تاجرات أبيه ضروووووري ..!!!!
بليييز أباه بسرررعة ,, اللي عندها تطرش لي رسالة خاصة ..!!
*

----------


## شقروه

السلام عليكم

كان في قبل تاجره تبيع ابوات وكعوب على شكل احذيه رياضيه .. 
يعني كان البوت او الكعب رياضي ماخذ نفس شكل الجواتي الرياضيه

اللي تعرفها تفيدني برساله خاصه ويزاكم الله خير

----------


## آلكشمه

مطلوب عدسات بيضاء ويكون حجمها اكبر من العدسات العاديه

----------


## اصايل الشامسي

خواتي بغيت تاجرة تسويلي 
غداء ذبيحه بس يكون مرتب ونظيف 
العين

----------


## do2om

السلام عليكم 
اريد اله نزع الشعر باليزر VISS IPL Hair Removal System
الي تتوفر عندها او الي تقدر تطلبها من امريكا ترسل لي بيلز

----------


## أحلام الماسة

ممكن عشبة عباءة السيدة؟ مع السعر

----------


## مرايم2

ابي تاجرة شنط اليد تتواصل معاي ع الخاص

----------


## swaidiah1

ابا طقم طاولات للتقديم اللي يتسكرن البلاستيك الشفافات مش الخشب 
حق المستشفى والزيارات

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا توزيعات مبتكرة وغريييييييييييييبة

----------


## احتاجك..

بعد أبا بدي سبونج بوب لبنت عمرها 21 بس ضعييييييييييييفة^^
يعني قياس xs

----------


## ^^ميمي زمان^^

ابي ستيكارات الحنا المفرغات المنقوشات نقش سوداني بلييييييييييييييز يعني يلصقون والفراغات تتعبا بالحنا 
بليييييييييز ابيهن بسرعة

----------


## umelaf

*السلام عليكم 
يا جماعة صار لي كم يوم أراسل التاجرات بس للأسف ما ألاقي رد فالموضوع
قلت خليني أحسن أنزل الموضوع والكل يشوفه ويساعدني
أنا من سلطنة عمان وبالتحديد من مسقط
حبيت أتعامل مع إحدى التاجرات وتقدر توفر لي البضاعة إللي أريدها
بغيت 
لفائف الكيرلي العدد 6 علب
المفرش القطني المضيء العدد 6
المشد الإندونيسي العدد 6
مشط البف العدد 6
القلوب المخملية المضيئة العدد 6
علاقات تنظيم الشيل العدد 12
منظم الشنطة بالإضاءة العدد 6
حامل الموبايل العدد 12
شنطة خواتم 6 حصلته بمتجر بنت البر بس ما ردت علي فديتها
مفرش بلا بلل العدد 6
حامل الكب كيك 6
منظم الأحذية العدد 6
أتمنى تعطوني بسعر ممتاز 
*

----------


## أجمل اللحظات

تاجراتنا العزيزتي بليييييييييييييييز ادور قوالب الميني كب كيك ضروووووري في اسرع وقت

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

سلام عليكم..
شحاالكن كلــن بحـآلــه؟؟

الغاليــآآت حبيــت اخذ ساعــه لعمتــي يعني ام زوجــي..وهيه انسانه فيها ضعف فالبصر..ومالقيت ساعه مناسبه لهـآ..يعني اباها تكون كبيـره وتكون الفصوص لونهــآ مختلف عن لون الساعه عشان تقدر تشوفـهآ..
يعني لو وحده تقدر ادبر هالنوعيــه واطرش لي الصوره بعد..وتكون ماركـه وبسعر مرتب ماباها تكون غاليــه بزيـآدهـ..

ويعطي الي بتسااعدني 1000 عافيـــه..^^

طرشووولي ع الخااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص..

----------


## umm-rashed

*مرحباااا


خواااتي انااا ادووور تااجره تبيع شنط وابواك وقلاااام رجااااااااااااليه


طاااااااااااالبه فزعتكن*

----------


## ςυτеγа

اريـــــــــــــــد شي ينعم الــشــــعــــر ومضمووون ومايخرب شعري وبليز ماريد حنا

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

بغيت كريم او دهان او شي نستخدمه لتخفيف شعر الجسم او ازالته نهائيا ويكوون مضمون ..طرشوو لي ع الخااص..

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي ميزان للجسم

يفضل لو الكترووني

----------


## عيونكا

هلا خواتي ،، 
امم ,, 
ابي اكسسوارات " طقم " 
واحد لونه ذهبي + الثاني لونه أزرق 
وشكرا

----------


## NO0ON_RAK

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ابغي جهاز الفير من بيبي ليس

----------


## آهات القلب

بلييز تاجرات بغيت اكسسوار للشعر باللون البنفسجي واللون العنابي 

ابيه هالاسبوع ضروووري 

ياريت الصور

----------


## مفجوعهـ

بغيت شامبو ميتالـ
من زمان ادوره ويوم لقيته وطلبته ماشي اي رد
فا ياليت الي عندها اتراسلني عل اميل ولا عل رسايل بالمنتدى 
بليز ابغييه ظروري

----------


## ماسة شرجاويه

> ابا من بجايم غابا الى مكتوب عليها مثلا 
> I love DADY
> او 
> I LOVE MOM
> 
> بليز صدق اباهن الى تعرف التاجره الى تبيع ^^


me 2 please 
وياليت يكون نيوو بورن او ينفع للشهور الاولى

----------


## غربة مشاعر2

مين تقدر توفر جهاز ديرما رولر الاصلي 
بسعر معقول لا يتجاوز 200 درهم

----------


## ميآسه

يعطيكم العافيه حبآيبي , 
بغيت الاقماع تبع الفطآير , 
آتمنى آللي تقدر توفرهم لــي , تتوآصل معآي ع الخآص , ^ ^

----------


## ام يسور

خووواتي منو من التاجرات نكها هندسه وابدااع تبيع فساااتين للاعراس

لو سمحتوا ابي منها خدمه


او اي وحده تاجر فساتين او اتبيعها..
ردوا علي

----------


## نبر ون

ابا هدية مميزة حق وحده مربية 

اللي عندها تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي ميزان للجسم

يفضل لو الكترووني

----------


## دنيا حائره

السلام عليكن خواتي بغيت استفسر عن توزيعات الحلويات للأعراس بأشكال حلوه 
ضروري خواتي
ويزاكن الله ألف خير

----------


## الساهيه

ابغي وحدة تسوي هدايا للمواليد اللي يكون نفس الستاند يعني شي راقي...

----------


## الهفآيف}-

تاجرات العبي بلييييييييز راسلوني . . ابا افصل كم من عباه استريج ساده فيها قصات وتكون الاسعار مناسبه

----------


## علـآآآيه

hi ^^

تـآآجرـآآت .. بليز ابي شي يزيل التشققات بسرعه ><
وتكون النتـآآيج مرضيه .. ^^

----------


## Um.Nasser

> بغيت مدس البيبي الكروشيه
> 
> 
> وطقم النفاس
> 
> الصور مع السعر

----------


## MAMAT MAHR

ابا تاجرة تسويلي توزيعات لليلة حناء

----------


## ام النورين

الة استكرات الحنة ضروري بنات
انا اريد هذي الاله بعد

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

ابا شلات تنلبس فوق العباة للبرد الوان و اشكال حلوة و لو شغل يد يكون افضل

----------


## داري ليوا

خواتي منوه عندها شيل ملونه للبيع

----------


## قلبي سعيد

التاجرات اللي يبيعون العلب الشفافه ياريتتتتتت يراسلوني باقرب وقت,, اقصد علب التوزيعات

ضرووووووووووووووري

----------


## كلي هموم

تاجرات ضروري اريد قماطات -بدل -بجامات لبيبي...

بوي 

لعمر 0-3 أو 3-6 أو 6-9

----------


## ام النورين

اريد استكرات حنا والاله

----------


## ام هزاع3

من توفر لي من تاجرات الجملة اغراض التوزيعات للمواليد

----------


## قلبي سعيد

*تاجرات ابغيييي البوكسات الشفافه مال التوزيعات ..


اذا اي حد يعرف التاجرات اللي يبيعون يطرش لي ..*

----------


## نور زوجها

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شفت منتج الحاجز الآمن فالمنتديات ووايد سعرهم حلو على 30 المفرد وأكثر من واحد 25 ... بسقلت خل نفيد تاجراتنا وانصدمت فالمنتدى شفته ينباع ب 60 درهم للحبة ...!!!! بصراحة واااااااايد مبالغة في السعر تراه فالنهاية صيني صح ولا لأ 





فمنو تقدر توفره لي بسعر مناسب مثل العالم وما تبالغ بسعرها أبغي حبتين بإذن الله 

يا ليت مراسلتي عالخاص... لأن اللي بتوفره بسعر حلو ممكن آخذ منها أشيا ثانية لو عيبتني طبعا 


وشكرا*

----------


## آنسات

كاميراااااااات مراقبة الشغالات؟؟؟؟

----------


## عشقي اجرام

تاااجرات بلييز

منو عندها كريم الفلفل للتنحيف اللي لونه احمر 

بليييز اباه ضروري هالاسبووووووووووووووووووووووووع

----------


## الاميررره

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الغاليات منو تقدر توفرلي صحون الحلى بكل الاحجام واللي ما اتعرف صورتهم تراسلني وبرسلها الها الاني ما اعرف انزل صور 

وشكرا مقدما..

----------


## أحلام علي

> *أنا ابي صبغ شعر مؤقت يكون بألوان غريبة نفس الازرق والفوشي والبنفسجي والأصفر...إلخ
> أتمنى وحدة من التاجرات تقدر تلبي لي طلبي ,, ويا ريت يكون سلم واستلم 
> الله يخليكم يا تاجرات أبيه ضروووووري ..!!!!
> بليييز أباه بسرررعة ,, اللي عندها تطرش لي رسالة خاصة ..!!
> *


لو صبغة فترة وتروح انا ابااااااااااااااااااا

بني

^^

----------


## الهدى1

وانا ابغي اكياس الضغط للشراشف والملابس في وحدة تبيعها ب20 بس دورت نكها مالقيت 

ضروووري بغيت حبتين

----------


## حلاتي بروحي

منوووو تقدر اتوفر لي دبله سوده رجاليه ؟؟؟

ضروري قبل تاريخ 1-2

----------


## حلاتي بروحي

> وانا ابغي اكياس الضغط للشراشف والملابس في وحدة تبيعها ب20 بس دورت نكها مالقيت 
> 
> ضروووري بغيت حبتين


اناا بعد ابغي

----------


## عشقي اجرام

تاااجرات بلييز

منو عندها كريم الفلفل للتنحيف اللي لونه احمر 

بليييز اباه ضروري هالاسبووووووووووووووووووووووووع

----------


## قلبي سعيد

منو من التاجرات تقدر اتوفر لي علب شفافه شرات هذي





ضروووووووووووووووري


آو ويـــــــــــــــــن اقدر أحصلـــــــــــــــهــــــــــــــآ..

----------


## fifi_girl

أريد تاجرة تطلبلي من النت و ماتكون غالية  :Smile: 

ضروووووووووووووووووووووووووري ^^

----------


## سهاوي

بنتااااات سااعدوني
اباا شي يبيض الباااااااااط  :Frown:  تعبت
ويااريت يكون حد مجرب

----------


## عشقي اجرام

تاااجرات بلييز

منو عندها كريم الفلفل للتنحيف اللي لونه احمر 

بليييز اباه ضروري هالاسبووووووووووووووووووووووووع

----------


## السيليه

تاجرات اريد مكينة الخبز اللبناني

----------


## ×العنود×

هلا خواتي حبيت أسأل وين أحصل آلة ليزر لعلاج الدوالي؟؟ 
حد يقدر يوفرلي الآلة؟ بليز راسلوني ع الخاص مع التفاصيل و بكون شاكرة لكن
و السموحة
 :Sob7an:

----------


## يا رب لك م

ابا وحده تسوي اكلات فالعين حلو ومالح .. والاكل حلووو ولذيذ ابا شي مرتب

----------


## ملكة*الكيك

منو من التاجرات كانت عارضه موضوع ملابس الاطفال المـــــــــــاركـــــات 

(بربري-ارماني-ديور) منو عندها 

بليز بسرعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة

----------


## akka

أبي شنطه سوداء تكون حلوه وعمليه وسعرها ما يتعدى 200 درهم .....

----------


## دفوشة

ابا عباية شل للاعراس فري سايز طولها ما يكون اقل عن 62 انش

ابا ديزاين يكوون يديد وفخم وبسيط <<<<<<< خخخ اشرط

----------


## سراب الغلا

بنات الي عندها فساتين للملجة اخوي طرش صور على الخاص بس السعر مناسب ومشكورات

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

ايا جاكيت او شال على العباة حتى و لو ملونين عادي

----------


## MAMAT MAHR

ابا حد يطلبلي من موقع ايباي او امزون 
محتاجة جارجر ايباد ضروري لاني مالقى واحد اصلي 

يريت الي يقدر يطلبلي من موقع امريكي واهم شي يكون جارجر اصلي


بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز ضروري

----------


## مهاجره بأحساس

بليز فديتكم
منو التاجره الى تبيع السوع الاصليه فى المنتدى
بليز الاصليه وثانكس فديتكم

اتذكر وحده جى قلب وشى بس نسيتها الى تعرف اطرشلى رابط ملفها بليز

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

ابغي اكياس المراحيض ( عزكم الله )
بس يكون في الجيسه 100 حبه

ابغي تقريبا 6 حبات منه

وبسعر مناسب .. السعر والصور على الخاص ما عليكم امر

وياريت تكون الصوره واضحه لشكل الجيسه من داخل

----------


## moooni

السلام عليكم ،، ابغي صواني لتقديم الكيك بغطاء شفاف .. طرشولي على الخاص مع الصور والسعر!!

وشككككككككككككككككككككراا

----------


## F6oOoM

ابى جهاز الرسم على الاظافر منو من التاجرات تبيعة

----------


## علـآآآيه

حبااااايبي بليييز
كريم او زيت او حتى سحر يخوز تشققات الحمرا خخخ ^^

----------


## sweeeet

قمصان وبديات (كوريه)

----------


## MAMAT MAHR

> ابا حد يطلبلي من موقع ايباي او امزون 
> محتاجة جارجر ايباد ضروري لاني مالقى واحد اصلي 
> 
> يريت الي يقدر يطلبلي من موقع امريكي واهم شي يكون جارجر اصلي
> 
> 
> بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز ضروري

----------


## مندوبه 2011

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


شخبااااركن 

اريد حد يوفر لي

لصقات قطنيه لامتصاص العرق
بسعررررررررررررررررررررررررررر معقووووووووووووووووول

----------


## snow_day

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
خواتي بغيت توزيعات تكون فكرتها يديده 
المناسبة تخرج من كلية الشرطة 
في انتظاركم 
مشكورين

----------


## غموض

تاااجرات منو تروم توفر لي مانيكـــــــــــــــان كامل بس بدون راس بليز بسعر معقول

----------


## نعيميه دلع

منو تقدر توفر لي حلاوة الماركات انا من العين

----------


## يا رب لك م

ابا حد يسوي لي واكس وحلاوة وبدكير فالبيت بسعر حلوو

----------


## umm-rashed

ابا شنط رجاااليه رجاااال اعمااااال منووو توفرهن لي؟؟؟

----------


## اوقات فراغ

ابغي بيجامات اكس لارج نص كم بأشكال والوان حلوه 

الاسعار ماتتعدى 50 درهم

----------


## الورد الأحمر

ادور على لاصق الشدو

عفوا خواتي
يلي راسلني قبل بخصوص طلبياتي ....خلاص حصلت كل شيء محد يراسلني على طلبياتي السابقة

----------


## ريماس $

خوااااتي بغيت نعال مقاس 40 بدون كعب بنتظاااركم ^^

----------


## M!ss Golden

اريد وحده تطلب لي من موقع coach ,,, او تووفر شنط ماركة اصليه

بلييييززززز

----------


## ملكة*الكيك

منو من التاجرات كانت عارضه موضوع ملابس الاطفال المـــــــــــاركـــــات 

(بربري-ارماني-ديور) منو عندها 

بليز بسرعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة

----------


## wr000d

بنات ابا فكرة توزيعات حلوة بمناسبة تخرج من الدورات العسكرية*

----------


## أحلى ملك

مرحبتين حبوبات بغيت هالعطر لو سمحتوا وبنفس غرشته مب غرشة ثانية لانى ابا اعطيه هدية 

هاى صورته 

ابا الغرشة الوردية الحريمى مب السودا 


العطر اسمه givenchy play



هو عطر فرنسى 

اللى عندها تراسلنى بالصور والاسعار وتقولى هو كم مللى واذا عجبنى السعر ان شاء الله باخذ اثنين منه ...

ومشكورات

----------


## الفاخرة

بنات العين 
ابغي 

حليب بوش (حليب نوق )

----------


## ام النورين

اريد ابرة النفاش الي تعرف وين تنباع تخبرني حتى لو عند اي وحدة من المنتدى  :13 (27):  :44 (22):

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

هلا خواتي

بغيت اسأل منو من التاجرت تبيع مدسات كروشيه

بشوف مواضيعها وعقب بقرر عند من أطلب

ناطره ردكم عبر الخاص ^_^

----------


## όм_şώάƒέ

بغيت جهاز أوربت تراك ^^ وبسعر معقول 

او اي جهاز اخر .. واللي عندها تراسلني ^^

----------


## انفاسك هواي

ابا فستان قياس اكس لارج او اكسيين يناسب وحدها وزنها بين 80 و 85 
ياليت لونه يكون غامج 
وسعره تحت 1000

----------


## باربي

مرحبااااا خواااااتي 

منو ممكن توفر لي مستلزمات المكتب 

ابا شغلات حلوه وراقيه

----------


## إيمي الحلوة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> 
> شخبااااركن 
> 
> اريد حد يوفر لي
> 
> لصقات قطنيه لامتصاص العرق
> بسعررررررررررررررررررررررررررر معقووووووووووووووووول




*اناااا بعد ابغي نفس الطلب وبسسعر معقوووووووووووووووووووول*

----------


## ^براءة طفلة^

ابغي فستان شرات اللي بالصورة خلال يومين بس ويكون يديد وسعره اقل عن 1000

http://img357.imageshack.us/img357/5365/dloo3a.jpg

----------


## ملكة*الكيك

منو من التاجرات كانت عارضه موضوع ملابس الاطفال المـــــــــــاركـــــات 

(بربري-ارماني-ديور) منو عندها 

بليز بسرعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة

----------


## عشقي اجرام

بناااااااااااااااات ابا كريم التنحيييييييييييييييييييييييف اللي بالفلفل لونه احمر ويا صابونته 
بـ 50 درهم 

بلييييييييييييييييز التاجرات اللي عندهااا

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> 
> شخبااااركن 
> 
> اريد حد يوفر لي
> 
> لصقات قطنيه لامتصاص العرق
> بسعررررررررررررررررررررررررررر معقووووووووووووووووول 
> ...


انا بعد ابغي منه 
لو ناسبني السعر باخذ كميه 

^^

----------


## mis-crochet

ابغي ايفون 3 G

----------


## المصارعه

> بغيت جهاز أوربت تراك ^^ وبسعر معقول 
> 
> او اي جهاز اخر .. واللي عندها تراسلني ^^




انا بعد ابي الاوبتراك

----------


## حصه الظاهري

انا ابا الكرسي اللي ينحط عليه البيبي عشان اسبحه

----------


## احتاجك..

مطلوب مخذة الحوامل الكبييييييييييرة

----------


## ارامي

مطلوب قطع قطن ليبرتي مع شيلهن اللي عندها اطرش الصور ياحلوات

----------


## أم ريمو

اريد العلب الشفافة اللي بغطا للشيز كيك حجم صغير

بسعر معقول

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

ابغي مخدة الحوامل ابغي 2 بسعر معقول

----------


## όм_şώάƒέ

> بغيت جهاز أوربت تراك ^^ وبسعر معقول 
> 
> او اي جهاز اخر .. واللي عندها تراسلني ^^

----------


## صعب توصلني

اريد البودرة اللي تخفي فراغات الشعر والصلع

----------


## اكوني

بنات لي تعرف اكريمات للمتزوجات بنكها 


بليز عالخاص

----------


## سراب الغلا

بنات أبا شنطه للسفر ... وتكون حلوة ونظيفه ويديدة

----------


## أحلى ملك

مرحبتين حبوبات بغيت هالعطر لو سمحتوا وبنفس غرشته مب غرشة ثانية لانى ابا اعطيه هدية 

هاى صورته 

ابا الغرشة الوردية الحريمى مب السودا 


العطر اسمه givenchy play



هو عطر فرنسى 

اللى عندها تراسلنى بالصور والاسعار وتقولى هو كم مللى واذا عجبنى السعر ان شاء الله باخذ اثنين منه ...

ومشكورات

----------

